# Exclusive! DPReview confirms what has already been confirmed. The Canon EOS R3 will be 24mp



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2021)

> The Canon EOS R3 will be 24mp, as already confirmed here last week by a forum member. The fine folks at DPReview now have an “exclusive” confirmation that the EOS R3 will be 24mp. You can’t make this stuff up.
> From DPReview
> After speaking with a photo editor who manages images captured by photographers at the 2020 Tokyo Olympic Games, DPReview can confirm the maximum resolution of files coming straight out of Canon EOS R3 cameras being used at the Olympics is 6000 x 4000 pixels, meaning the sensor inside is 24MP. File sizes come in between 14MB and 16MB.
> There you have it, Gannon with the great...



Continue reading...


----------



## SV (Aug 2, 2021)

I think I'll wait for the EOS R3 Mark II with 26MP...


----------



## Franklyok (Aug 2, 2021)

Sounds good️


----------



## NorskHest (Aug 2, 2021)

Bragging about confirming a rumor that was wrong a few times. Lol.


----------



## Bahrd (Aug 2, 2021)

Will this post generate more carbon footprint, @unfocused?


----------



## Emyr Evans (Aug 2, 2021)

NorskHest said:


> Bragging about confirming a rumor that was wrong a few times. Lol.


Horrible post.


----------



## djack41 (Aug 2, 2021)

I hear the popping of champagne corks at Sony!


----------



## Jstnelson (Aug 2, 2021)

djack41 said:


> I hear the popping of champagne corks at Sony!


Why's that? You don't think this competes with the A9 series?


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 2, 2021)

Honestly with owning a R5, I realize the only thing I really need in a camera is an RF mount version of my 1dx2 so that I can go fully RF mount.

It honestly makes sense to view this as an upgrade for people still using the 1dx, 1dx2, and 1dx3 but wanting to move to RF mount.

With that in mind, you're nearly doubling the 16 FPS of the 1dx2 with the R3, on top of the durability of limitless electronic shutter, RF mount lenses, new huge and super fast EVF, built-in wi-fi, the TouchPad AF on button, a 4 mp increase, tracking focus, flip screen, the list truly goes on.

All that put together, it's honestly a compelling upgrade for 1dx/1dx2/1dx3 users. I'm sure at 24 megapixels this is going to be a blistering fast and responsive camera that gives you the same responsiveness as a DSLR, and possibly a similar sort of battery life too.

I don't honestly need anything more out of my 1dx2, but it will be an incredibly worthwhile upgrade for me to get a similar camera to the 1dx2 but with an EVF and RF mount.

If Canon didn't make a camera that was a direct update along the lines of the current 1-series, what would those users feel comfortable upgrading to? A lot of that market isn't looking to deal with 50 mp files at 30 fps.

Now that they have the R3 though, I think it frees Canon to do whatever they want with the 1-series and not have to strictly worry about that market.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2021)

djack41 said:


> I hear the popping of champagne corks at Sony!



I don't think so, as with most Canon cameras, they are a sum of all their parts.


----------



## lethiferous (Aug 2, 2021)

Jstnelson said:


> Why's that? You don't think this competes with the A9 series?


I don't because of the price point. Not sure what the z9 will be but I think its speculated to be well over 24. Seems like Canon will take their sweet time getting the R1 ready. Can't blame them, they have their customers saying "it's okay" to whatever they put out. A9 II was already a pathetic update where folks wanted more MP and more features. The A9II is very overpriced for what it is, used ones with near 0 use already go for 1 grand less instantly even from BHphoto at 9-10 rating. Now comes a 5 grand plus competitor doing the same thing, albeit a better physical body and probably more useful 4k. Is it worth almost 2 grand more give what A9iis really go for? Doubt it.


----------



## mpmark (Aug 2, 2021)

NorskHest said:


> Bragging about confirming a rumor that was wrong a few times. Lol.


So why do you continue to come back? Have some respect, he can’t always be right. And he’s not ashamed to say when he’s wrong.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Aug 2, 2021)

Could be true, but that does not sound like a trustable source. Just hearsay. Did that strange photo editor really get RAW files into his hands or just JPEGs?


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 2, 2021)

Personally I think there is a realignment of models going on. I don’t see the R3 as lacking much and there is obviously going to be an R1 that will have all the bells and whistles and resolution, quad pixel etc etc. Clearly the R3 is a good enough sports camera that it is being used extensively at the Olympics, hardly a place agencies like Getty or Alamy would be ‘testing’

I see the R3 as effectively being the old 1D series and the R1 being the 1DS series.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2021)

mpmark said:


> So why do you continue to come back? Have some respect, he can’t always be right. And he’s not ashamed to say when he’s wrong.


I wasn't sure if that was directed at me. Which is beside the point, a forum member confirmed it, I didn't take any credit. They just used this forum to do so.


----------



## Wildlife Junkie (Aug 2, 2021)

With Sony A1 and upcoming Nikon Z9 both with 45-50 MP and 30 fps Canon falls behind in the mirrorless pro category.
Canon pro shooters for wildlife will probably have to wait for the R1 to hopefully come soon in 2022.
Until then I will stick with my R5s and avoid the R3.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Aug 2, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I see the R3 as effectively being the old 1D series and the R1 being the 1DS series.


But then they should also give us a "1" in the naming, if it really costs 6000 Euros or more and call the high resolution one "R1S".


----------



## Danglin52 (Aug 2, 2021)

Wildlife Junkie said:


> With Sony A1 and upcoming Nikon Z9 both with 45-50 MP and 30 fps Canon falls behind in the mirrorless pro category.
> Canon pro shooters for wildlife will probably have to wait for the R1 to hopefully come soon in 2022.
> Until then I will stick with my R5s and avoid the R3.


I shoot wildlife and plan to purchase the R3 as soon as available if the tracking / AF / and rugged body are as rumored. I am more concerned about getting more effective stops of light on the new sensor than whether it has 24 or 45mpx. It would be nice to have the 45mp for crop, but I don’t see that as a deal breaker. I don’t gauge a cameras worth by mp, but by the sum of the parts as someone mentioned.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 2, 2021)

That surely leave a room at top for High res body to compete with A1 and Z9.


----------



## Atlasman (Aug 2, 2021)

djack41 said:


> I hear the popping of champagne corks at Sony!


Sony won't be bring out the champagne just yet—too much is still unknown.


----------



## David_D (Aug 2, 2021)

Chaitanya said:


> That surely leave a room at top for High res body to compete with A1 and Z9.


It makes you wonder is this is the R1 rumored last year, but being released as an R3, as you say to leave room for an A1/Z9 competitor...








Let's talk about the Canon EOS R1 development [CR2]


It's no secret that Canon is developing an EOS-1D X Mark III level EOS R camera. We are calling it the EOS R1 until we're told otherwise. I have been told




www.canonrumors.com






An all-new image sensor with a global shutter
A “groundbreaking” new AF system, above the EOS R5/EOS R6
The fastest framerate for a stills camera ever from Canon
The second half of 2021 announcement


----------



## Atlasman (Aug 2, 2021)

24MP R3 will certainly become the target for next Sony A9.


----------



## canonmike (Aug 2, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Honestly with owning a R5, I realize the only thing I really need in a camera is an RF mount version of my 1dx2 so that I can go fully RF mount.
> 
> It honestly makes sense to view this as an upgrade for people still using the 1dx, 1dx2, and 1dx3 but wanting to move to RF mount.
> 
> ...


Still waiting for all the Olympic photogs NDA's to expire so they can honestly share their hands on experience with the R3, knowing that most of them have been using 1Dx ii, iii and R5 bodies. I will be somewhat discounting their take, knowing that Canon loaned(gave?) them an R3 to try out. Even still, I'm looking fwd to hearing their opinions until we get some hands on reviews by the content creators, once the R3 is actually available to the public. If the 1Dx users embrace the R3, regardless of whether it makes them abandon their 1dx's or just buy it as a back-up, I'll then know that Canon has a winner on its hands. So, Canon, stop the carrot dangling and let your ambassadors share their experiences with us. After a week's use at Tokyo, they've certainly told you what they think of it.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Aug 2, 2021)

I do not see Sony as a competitor. The A1 is just too small for its price.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2021)

David_D said:


> It makes you wonder is this is the R1 rumored last year, but being released as an R3, as you say to leave room for an A1/Z9 competitor...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there has been a lot of information put together from various products, which does happen. The delays in announcements and manufacturing have made this issue more difficult to deal with.

Quad Pixel AF (which patents exist for) and a Global Shutter would certainly fit an R1. I do believe the R1 is already in development, but feedback from the R3 will be a big part of what we get as a finished product.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 2, 2021)

Seth from Adorama called it 24MP too in his latest video.The 2 issues are that Canon is behind the competition at least for a year probably and that now people will have to get this camera and still might have to get or want an R1 for that truly next gen pro sports camera for the RF mount. I wonder if people will get this then sell this this camera when the R1 drops. Hopely this camera has the same price an the R5 then it wont hurt as bad to purchase but $5K or $6k in 2022 and only 24mp might be a big hell no. Someone did mention this camera might just be like a test or prototype-ish camera like the R to hold people over.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2021)

RayValdez360 said:


> Seth from Adorama called it 24MP too in his latest video.The 2 issues are that Canon is behind the competition at least for a year probably and that now people will have to get this camera and still might have to get or want an R1 for that truly next gen pro sports camera for the RF mount. I wonder if people will get this then sell this this camera when the R1 drops. Hopely this camera has the same price an the R5 then it wont hurt as bad to purchase but $5K or $6k in 2022 and only 24mp might be a big hell no. Someone did mention this camera might just be like a test or prototype-ish camera like the R to hold people over.



There may be some product segmentation that doesn't line up with how Canon DSLRs have been sold over the years. I could see an R1 like a 5D series camera, but instead of being do everything, master of none, it will be a do everything and a master of everything.


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 2, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> There may be some product segmentation that doesn't line up with how Canon DSLRs have been sold over the years. I could see an R1 like a 5D series camera, but instead of being do everything, master of none, it will be a do everything and a master of everything.


Makes sense to realign mirrorless cameras with the reality of the hardware needed. 

It was an engineering marvel that Canon was able to make mirror and shutter assemblies able to move fast enough and durable enough to take 16 photos in one second. That's not the case with mirrorless cameras now that electronic shutter is getting so good, the shutter R&D and sensor R&D are now basically the same thing. The only limit to how fast a camera can shoot is read and write speeds.

I'm sure in the DSLR world it didn't make sense to make the user of a 50mp 5DS pay even more on top of the camera for the 1-series shutter and mirror required to pull off 16 photos in a second. But now high-speed and high-res can be accomplished by basically the same thing: a fancy sensor.


----------



## Berowne (Aug 2, 2021)

Do 14MB file-size fit to a 24Mpx RAW-File?


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 2, 2021)

I guess I'm still struggling to understand why Canon would bring out a mirrorless 1DX when the competition is amping up the resolution? Just because a 10-year-old 1DX is 20mp is no reason for the R3 to have the same? I've been waving my credit card but for 24mp, I'll put it away and wait for the R1. My R5 is 45mp and it only seems logical that the R3 would be better and compete with the Sony A1. I hope the R1 doesn't come out with a 30mp and Canon wonders why the sales are slipping out the door.


----------



## Cyborx (Aug 2, 2021)

GREAT! An R6 with an inbuilt battery grip. 
24mpix? WHYYY????


----------



## john1970 (Aug 2, 2021)

Another thread about the R3 24 MP resolution. Have we not discussed this topic enough? My advice is wait for all the information about the camera to be announced and then decide.


----------



## Cyborx (Aug 2, 2021)

Can we stop arguing now and all move on waiting for the R1? That hopefully has a 45 mpix sensor? See you in 2022 guys.

What a shame Canon. 24mpix. Is this what you come up with after all those years?


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 2, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> [..]I'm sure in the DSLR world it didn't make sense to make the user of a 50mp 5DS pay even more on top of the camera for the 1-series shutter and mirror required to pull off 16 photos in a second. But now high-speed and high-res can be accomplished by basically the same thing: a fancy sensor.


The 5Ds did have a special mirror assembly that dampened the shock a lot more than its 5D counterpart, so Canon did spend a ton of $$$ on mechanicals.


----------



## Cyborx (Aug 2, 2021)

Jstnelson said:


> Why's that? You don't think this competes with the A9 series?


Eh no. Because Canon will surely overprice the R3 as usual. This R3 will be around 6000 euros. Just for a weathersealed pro body with inbuilt battery grip. So sad... 24mpix.


----------



## peters (Aug 2, 2021)

David_D said:


> A “groundbreaking” new AF system, above the EOS R5/EOS R6


I wonder what that would be. My R5 is incredible fast and reliable... cant think of so much improvement. Unless maybe eye-controlled AF starting Point... but I am not sure if this is realy groundbreaking. For quick work with shallow depth of field (weddings for example) this could be great.


----------



## slclick (Aug 2, 2021)

Pre launch- moaning and gnashing of teeth
After being in hands of reasonable people- greatest thing since sliced bread

The 6d, 6Dll and the R6 all went through the same bs. Actual photographs in hands of capable shooters showed the whining was all for naught. Great cameras all around.


----------



## dtaylor (Aug 2, 2021)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> I guess I'm still struggling to understand why Canon would bring out a mirrorless 1DX when the competition is amping up the resolution?


Because the professional sports photographers they surveyed when designing this camera didn't want 45mp or more. The person this camera is aimed at has the glass they need for the venue (i.e. they don't require heavy cropping); needs to move, edit, and publish files as fast as possible; and doesn't normally produce 36" or larger gallery prints which require immersive detail at very close viewing ranges.

I've said many times that I love high resolution 35mm imaging and would not personally want to go back to a lower resolution. Never the less I am surprised at all the hand wringing over Canon's choice here. It makes sense for this market segment. People are acting like 24mp is 4mp. It's not, and if you're not cropping heavily or making very large prints then 24mp vs. 45/50mp isn't all that noticeable or relevant.

This is 24mp with Canon's newer, better AA filter design which likely means overall IQ comparable to a 30mp 5D4 or R. (The latter will still resolve more but the former will be sharper ooc.) It beats the A9 models and can hold off the A1 until Canon releases an R1 for the niche that wants speed at a higher resolution.


----------



## neurorx (Aug 2, 2021)

SV said:


> I think I'll wait for the EOS R3 Mark II with 26MP...


I think that one is 24.2 MP.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 2, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> Eh no. Because Canon will surely overprice the R3 as usual. This R3 will be around 6000 euros. Just for a weathersealed pro body with inbuilt battery grip. So sad... 24mpix.


Sorry for your loss. Your in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## highdesertmesa (Aug 2, 2021)

dtaylor said:


> Because the professional sports photographers they surveyed when designing this camera didn't want 45mp or more. The person this camera is aimed at has the glass they need for the venue (i.e. they don't require heavy cropping); needs to move, edit, and publish files as fast as possible; and doesn't normally produce 36" or larger gallery prints which require immersive detail at very close viewing ranges.
> 
> I've said many times that I love high resolution 35mm imaging and would not personally want to go back to a lower resolution. Never the less I am surprised at all the hand wringing over Canon's choice here. It makes sense for this market segment. People are acting like 24mp is 4mp. It's not, and if you're not cropping heavily or making very large prints then 24mp vs. 45/50mp isn't all that noticeable or relevant.
> 
> This is 24mp with Canon's newer, better AA filter design which likely means overall IQ comparable to a 30mp 5D4 or R. (The latter will still resolve more but the former will be sharper ooc.) It beats the A9 models and can hold off the A1 until Canon releases an R1 for the niche that wants speed at a higher resolution.


Canon may get to second base with the R3, but 24mp is still a bunt.


----------



## kaihp (Aug 2, 2021)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> Just because a 10-year-old 1DX is 20mp is no reason for the R3 to have the same?


For the record, the 1DX is 18Mpixels. At least mine is


----------



## Jstnelson (Aug 2, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> Eh no. Because Canon will surely overprice the R3 as usual. This R3 will be around 6000 euros. Just for a weathersealed pro body with inbuilt battery grip. So sad... 24mpix.


I think the pro body, ergonomics, far superior screen, better animal eye AF, etc etc is worth the price over the A9. It will sell very well to sports shooters. If you think this has to be the same price as the A9 to compete with it then we’ll have to just disagree.


----------



## dtaylor (Aug 2, 2021)

kaihp said:


> For the record, the 1DX is 18Mpixels. At least mine is


I'm still hoping that Canon has multiple versions of the 1DX in testing, and that if I ever buy one it will be 30mp


----------



## xps (Aug 2, 2021)

It is a pity.
A R3 with around 45Mpixel would have been worth the 6000€.
The coming R1 - an R version of my 1DX III - with 24 MPix would have been great. As some professionals mentioned, they mostly do not need more. So an R1 with high MP? I do not believe that. But who knows? M y A1 has 50 MP and an equal Eye-AF like my R5

I cancelled the R3, as I am not physically able to walk miles around anymore. For my birding sessions, the R5 is the better choice.

What is still missing for me is an lightweight 600mm lens. I do use the 200-600mm with the A1 for carrying around, the R5 and 600mm III for stationary images.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 2, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> GREAT! An R6 with an inbuilt battery grip.
> 24mpix? WHYYY????


 Are you kidding?? It's twenty percent more megapickles than an R6!!! Huge Improvement! 

I might have actually _considered_ the R6 over the R5 if it had 24 MP--though I'd have preferred 32.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Aug 2, 2021)

If the market really says that a 24 megapixel R3 is not good enough for $6000, because the Sony A1 can do 30 fps at 45 megapixels, that would be very good news for me. It would mean that that R3 might get cheaper than expected.


----------



## Kuau (Aug 2, 2021)

Hmmm... 24mpix, Oh well, I was just getting use to my R5 and having great cropping options. I shoot winter sports, downhill racing, freestyle, nordic jumping etc. and this is where the R5 AF is sill not quite there, Can't wait for the R3 and I am sure the AF will be great, it better be or its back to Sony for me...


----------



## Dragon (Aug 2, 2021)

NorskHest said:


> Bragging about confirming a rumor that was wrong a few times. Lol.


Pretty good odds it will be wrong one more time.


----------



## Czardoom (Aug 2, 2021)

Oh no! Here come another 600 comments from people who will whine and cry because they didn't get the camera they want.
People who seem unable to understand this camera is a sports camera targeted for a specific consumer.
People who are either ignorant or just don't want to admit that - yes, 24 MP cameras are still being made in 2001 - and it has nothing to do with being "old" or "behind."
People who apparently have missed the fairly obvious conclusion that the closest competitor to the R3 from Sony is the A9 not the A1 - and it has 24 MP also.
People who will whine and cry because they want more MPs and have probably never taken a photo where they need more than 24 MP. (Yes, some people do need more. They probably are smart enough to have a camera that suits there needs like the R5). 

And as usually happens, those that get the R3, will be more than happy and satisfied. Because Canon - in my 25 years of experience - makes the best, easiest to use, and most reliable cameras. I doubt the R3 will be any different.

Those that want to compare them to Sony - please go out and buy your Sony. If you are happy with it - great! Everyone should get the camera - and the system - that best suits there needs.


----------



## Cochese (Aug 2, 2021)

For the holdouts and non-believers

"Um, they're only reporting that because Canon has restricted them to only shooting in mRAW!"


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Aug 2, 2021)

If the A9 is the main competitor, I hope this means that the R3 will also have the A9 price.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 2, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> It honestly makes sense to view this as an upgrade for people still using the 1dx, 1dx2, and 1dx3 but wanting to move to RF mount...


My thought process as well. Even though I expect to take a hit on the 1Dx III, it's worth it to me to be able to consolidate everything into a single mount and one set of lenses. I can reduce my bodes from three to two and gradually shift over my lenses. Selling the EF lenses will reduce the overall cost of transition by a small amount.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 2, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> If the A9 is the main competitor, I hope this means that the R3 will also have the A9 price.


When will people learn. Canon doesn't release cameras to compete with Sony. Sony releases cameras to compete with Canon and Nikon.


----------



## Czardoom (Aug 2, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> GREAT! An R6 with an inbuilt battery grip.
> 24mpix? WHYYY????


* Parts of this comment have been moderated* - CR

Because it is a camera targeted for sports shooters. Canon's research no doubt indicates that the majority of those shooters prefers a lower MP count. It is also probably easier to deleiver high FPS (considered more important) than high MPs. 

An R6 with an inbuilt battery grip?

Certainly you understand the difference in build quality between this R3 and the R6. The difference in FPS. The almost certain higher level AF system. Much better weather sealing. The R3 will have eye-focus. Just a few differences that you certainly must be aware of but continually choose to ignore.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 2, 2021)

Cochese said:


> For the holdouts and non-believers
> 
> "Um, they're only reporting that because Canon has restricted them to only shooting in mRAW!"


The shots are JPEG.


----------



## Atlasman (Aug 2, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> If the A9 is the main competitor, I hope this means that the R3 will also have the A9 price.


It probably will be more—and more-than-likely, have better video specs.


----------



## Cochese (Aug 2, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> The shots are JPEG.


OH, SORRY mJPEG


----------



## unfocused (Aug 2, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Personally I think there is a realignment of models going on. I don’t see the R3 as lacking much and there is obviously going to be an R1 that will have all the bells and whistles and resolution, quad pixel etc etc. Clear;y the R3 is a good enough sports camera that it is being used extensively at the Olympics, hardly a place agencies like Getty or Alamy would be ‘testing’


Yes, with the collapse of the professional market for the 1 series, I believe Canon is going to target the R1 (When and if it comes) at the "luxury" market. Clearly the growth market is in enthusiasts who are not price sensitive so it makes sense to focus their top of the line camera on this market. I have no idea what that will mean in specs, because only Canon knows what their market research shows.


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 2, 2021)

Czardoom said:


> Oh no! Here come another 600 comments from people who will whine and cry because they didn't get the camera they want.
> People who seem unable to understand this camera is a sports camera targeted for a specific consumer.
> People who are either ignorant or just don't want to admit that - yes, 24 MP cameras are still being made in 2001 - and it has nothing to do with being "old" or "behind."


Greetings poster from 2001. Some of us on the forum are actually writing from the year 2021. So much has changed in the last 20 years (except the MPs on Canon sports bodies). 

There is nothing preventing speed-oriented shooters from using smaller JPEG outputs if they want smaller file sizes. It is not possible, however, to do the opposite. Consumers interested in a do-it-all body can be disappointed that Canon is not offering this yet when other manufacturers already offer it or will offer it this year. If you aren't interested in listening to "whining" about MPs, you might try reading threads that are not focused on MPs. 

I agree that not every body will appeal to every shooter. I also think that people should be able to respectfully express their opinions on the thread topic without being criticized for doing so.


----------



## slclick (Aug 2, 2021)

Cochese said:


> For the holdouts and non-believers
> 
> "Um, they're only reporting that because Canon has restricted them to only shooting in mRAW!"


We live in such a terrible time with conspiracies and misinformation. So many internet lie suckers.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 2, 2021)

Czardoom said:


> You claim to be a pro photographer If you really are, then you must be the most immature and ignorant that has ever visited these forums.


There would be a lot of competition for that title.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 2, 2021)

………the maximum resolution of files coming straight out of Canon EOS R3 cameras being used at the Olympics is 6000 x 4000 pixels……

The Canon EOS R3 being used at the Olympics…

I wonder if Canon is having a lot of fun with this


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 2, 2021)

Atlasman said:


> 24MP R3 will certainly become the target for next Sony A9.


The A9 is kinda old now.


unfocused said:


> When will people learn. Canon doesn't release cameras to compete with Sony. Sony releases cameras to compete with Canon and Nikon.


Yeah the A9 was supposed to compete with the 1DX. Canon makes whatever they want. Sometimes that is cool but many times that is also bad especially in terms of how open they are with features on their camera. They are becoming more generous though.


----------



## sulla (Aug 2, 2021)

I was hoping for 30 MP, but I give in and accept it will be only 24...
resolution-wise not a huge improvement over my 5D3.

Let's see what this novel sensor can do in terms of dynamic range and if this justifies an upgrade... (the R5 very nearly got me, but not quite yet...)


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 2, 2021)

Skyscraperfan said:


> But then they should also give us a "1" in the naming, if it really costs 6000 Euros or more and call the high resolution one "R1S".


Why? If they want they can go any route just like they did with the 1D and 1DS models.

With the A1 and Z9 there is obviously a market for a top spec high resolution camera, that is what the 1DS was, yet Canon and Nikon have consistently said and made cameras for the ‘sports’ market, built in grip, high fps, top quality build and durability BUT with a modest me count most non pros find laughable. That surely is the R3?


----------



## allanP (Aug 2, 2021)

SV said:


> I think I'll wait for the EOS R3 Mark II with 26MP...


26,5 would be better...


----------



## allanP (Aug 2, 2021)

djack41 said:


> I hear the popping of champagne corks at Sony!


Sure, some are drinking there, others are photographing here


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 2, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Yes, with the collapse of the professional market for the 1 series, I believe Canon is going to target the R1 (When and if it comes) at the "luxury" market. Clearly the growth market is in enthusiasts who are not price sensitive so it makes sense to focus their top of the line camera on this market. I have no idea what that will mean in specs, because only Canon knows what their market research shows.


I think the well heeled enthusiast and the pros who don’t have the lens selection or need to go medium format. Of course if the R1 ends up having video specs to die for a $7,000 body is comparatively cheap for that market too.

As for specs, I‘d anticipate 80mp, just to beat the others numbers, quad pixel AF and pixel shift technology. I’d then expect to see that sensor in an R5s before an R5 II comes out so it is R5 based, not R5 II based. I’d expect the body to be close to or identical to the R3, saves money on tooling and helps people who work with both bodies.


----------



## 2Cents (Aug 2, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Honestly with owning a R5, I realize the only thing I really need in a camera is an RF mount version of my 1dx2 so that I can go fully RF mount.
> 
> It honestly makes sense to view this as an upgrade for people still using the 1dx, 1dx2, and 1dx3 but wanting to move to RF mount.
> 
> ...


Yours should be top post my friend... I have the 1DX mkii and mkiii and also a R5. The mkiii was a fantastic upgrade from the mkii but features and usability alone from the Canon R/ RF series is worth the move.


H. Jones said:


> Honestly with owning a R5, I realize the only thing I really need in a camera is an RF mount version of my 1dx2 so that I can go fully RF mount.
> 
> It honestly makes sense to view this as an upgrade for people still using the 1dx, 1dx2, and 1dx3 but wanting to move to RF mount.
> 
> ...


Yours should be top post my friend... I have the 1DX mk2 & mk3, as well as the R5. In my opinion mk3 was a fantastic upgrade from the mk2 but features and usability of the R series and RF glass is well worth the move to R3. 

I'm starting to think that most negative comments here are not from actual owners/ users of these cameras but folks that are watching youtube reviews, only looking at specs, and are not really in the market for this type of gear. Looking for the official price announcement now.


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 2, 2021)

unfocused said:


> My thought process as well. Even though I expect to take a hit on the 1Dx III, it's worth it to me to be able to consolidate everything into a single mount and one set of lenses. I can reduce my bodes from three to two and gradually shift over my lenses. Selling the EF lenses will reduce the overall cost of transition by a small amount.



Oh yeah, definitely. I kept my EF 70-200mm F/2.8L IS II around after I got the RF 70-200 F/2.8L IS basically for this reason, first as a 70-200 to use on my 1DX2, but also as a nice chunk of change to sell when I also sell my 1DX2. Between selling the 1DX2, EF 70-200mm F/2.8L IS II, and my EF 24-70mm F/2.8L II on top of my routine equipment budget, I'll definitely be able to pick up the R3 and RF 24-70mm F/2.8L this year.


----------



## calfoto (Aug 2, 2021)

After reading all the posts in this thread I feel I must have really pulled a fast one on Audubon Magazine when they used one of my bird photos shot on a 1D mk III with only a lowly 10 MP - If they only knew...


----------



## John Wilde (Aug 2, 2021)

Canon Europe's marketing: "A camera designed to capture the fastest moving action. Designed to capture objects moving at high speed and built to meet the exacting demands of professional shooters, with ultra-responsiveness, high sensitivity, reliability and durability."

I guess because it's 24MP, that none of the above attributes matter.


----------



## styoda (Aug 2, 2021)

Firmware restriction on pre-released R3, so they can only go to a max of 24Mp ?


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 2, 2021)

calfoto said:


> After reading all the posts in this thread I feel I must have really pulled a fast one on Audubon Magazine when they used one of my bird photos shot on a 1D mk III with only a lowly 10 MP - If they only knew...


I’ve told this tale before but my first serious digital camera was a 1D with a lowly 4mp. I put an image in for a magazine and they wanted to use it on the cover, they emailed me and asked if I had a 10mp version? So I uprezzed the 4mp to 12mp and sent it back to them, they were delighted and the image got the cover...


----------



## Fbimages (Aug 2, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Honestly with owning a R5, I realize the only thing I really need in a camera is an RF mount version of my 1dx2 so that I can go fully RF mount.
> 
> It honestly makes sense to view this as an upgrade for people still using the 1dx, 1dx2, and 1dx3 but wanting to move to RF mount.
> 
> ...


Stop being reasonable! You are supposed to be angry! 
hitting the nail on the head though. Will happily trade my 1DX iii and move to EVF. The eye AF of the R5 convinced me that this is the way forward, and 4mpx increase is welcome


----------



## masterpix (Aug 2, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


It confirms one thing: that the camera is capable of producing 24Mp images, we don't know wether this is the maximal resolution of the sensor, is it the maximal size in 30fps bursts or anything else for that matter. the fact that Canon keeps that number as a secret and "allows" such speculations to come out just proves they did their "homework" in generating a hype for this camera.


----------



## Copland (Aug 2, 2021)

I worked with every new 1D and 5d series side by side (x2) since 2005.

My dream since then is working with only one system, only two cameras instead of four that combines both: megapixel and speed.

I think that would be a neverending dream...
for me :-(
for canon


----------



## degos (Aug 2, 2021)

calfoto said:


> After reading all the posts in this thread I feel I must have really pulled a fast one on Audubon Magazine when they used one of my bird photos shot on a 1D mk III with only a lowly 10 MP - If they only knew...



Same pixel density as the 1DX. The 1D3 just required less cropping...

Which raises the question as to why Canon now insists on full-frame for its top sports / wildlife bodies. Why not 24MP but APS-H? A compromise between absolute file size and pixel density.


----------



## jam05 (Aug 2, 2021)

Another person reading editable EXIF files. Nothing more to report on except lenses. So because Jimmy read an EXIF file jpeg confirms another reading of anorher EXIF file. EXIF files are editable. The metadata is not permanent. There are numerous EXIF file editors.


----------



## rbielefeld (Aug 2, 2021)

unfocused said:


> When will people learn. Canon doesn't release cameras to compete with Sony. Sony releases cameras to compete with Canon and Nikon.


I am pretty sure Sony has had and continues to have Canon's attention. Sony pushed Canon into the mainstream mirrorless game in a big way. I am a Canon shooter of more years than I care to mention, but I also have a good amount of experience with Sony's mirrorless camera's. From my experience in shooting birds in flight and wildlife on a professional basis, Sony cameras and lenses should not be discounted. They are good. Very good. Canon is right to pay attention to what Sony is doing, because a lot of wildlife photographers both professional and enthusiast are paying attention and many have switched to Sony based on what my clientele did shoot and are now shooting. Canon and Sony are in direct competition. 

A question I have is in regards to all the talk of Canon making the R3 for professional sports photographers and that these folks do not want or need high mp bodies. How many professional and enthusiast sports photographers are there? This versus how many professional and enthusiast wildlife photographers are in the wild, many of whom want higher mp bodies? I don't have the data, but I would be surprised if wildlife photographers do not outnumber sports photographers. I believe, if I am not mistaken, that Canon stated the R3 was being developed to be a pro-level sports and wildlife camera. At 24mp I believe many wildlife shooters will be left wanting. As always this is just one persons thinking on this subject.


----------



## neurorx (Aug 2, 2021)

Jstnelson said:


> Why's that? You don't think this competes with the A9 series?


I think it does, but may not with the a9iii which will likely be cheaper, a9ii was much like the R3, a bridge camera released to have something new to compete with Canon. It wasnt a tech jump and it was only a 2 year release cycle.


----------



## neurorx (Aug 2, 2021)

rbielefeld said:


> I am pretty sure Sony has had and continues to have Canon's attention. Sony pushed Canon into the mainstream mirrorless game in a big way. I am a Canon shooter of more years than I care to mention, but I also have a good amount of experience with Sony's mirrorless camera's. From my experience in shooting birds in flight and wildlife on a professional basis, Sony cameras and lenses should not be discounted. They are good. Very good. Canon is right to pay attention to what Sony is doing, because a lot of wildlife photographers both professional and enthusiast are paying attention and many have switched to Sony based on what my clientele did shoot and are now shooting. Canon and Sony are in direct competition.
> 
> A question I have is in regards to all the talk of Canon making the R3 for professional sports photographers and that these folks do not want or need high mp bodies. How many professional and enthusiast sports photographers are there? This versus how many professional and enthusiast wildlife photographers are in the wild, many of whom want higher mp bodies? I don't have the data, but I would be surprised if wildlife photographers do not outnumber sports photographers. I believe, if I am not mistaken, that Canon stated the R3 was being developed to be a pro-level sports and wildlife camera. At 24mp I believe many wildlife shooters will be left wanting. As always this is just one persons thinking on this subject.


Agreed.


----------



## Bob Howland (Aug 2, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Why? If they want they can go any route just like they did with the 1D and 1DS models.
> 
> With the A1 and Z9 there is obviously a market for a top spec high resolution camera, that is what the 1DS was, yet Canon and Nikon have consistently said and made cameras for the ‘sports’ market, built in grip, high fps, top quality build and durability BUT with a modest me count most non pros find laughable. That surely is the R3?


As I recall, the Canon iDs3 was killed off by the 5D3. Nikon introduced a 24Mp D3X to compete with the 1Ds3 but never made a successor. I believe that there is a market for a very high resolution MILC but that market does not require and will not pay for the extreme ruggedness of the pro sports cameras. If you look at the Getty annual photo awards, most of those photos have been taken with 5D-series cameras. That is where the sweet spot is for professional cameras. That is where we'll see 100Mp cameras for the Keith Cooper's of the world.

Let Sony and Nikon do what they want!


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 2, 2021)

rbielefeld said:


> I am pretty sure Sony has had and continues to have Canon's attention. Sony pushed Canon into the mainstream mirrorless game in a big way. I am a Canon shooter of more years than I care to mention, but I also have a good amount of experience with Sony's mirrorless camera's. From my experience in shooting birds in flight and wildlife on a professional basis, Sony cameras and lenses should not be discounted. They are good. Very good. Canon is right to pay attention to what Sony is doing, because a lot of wildlife photographers both professional and enthusiast are paying attention and many have switched to Sony based on what my clientele did shoot and are now shooting. Canon and Sony are in direct competition.
> 
> A question I have is in regards to all the talk of Canon making the R3 for professional sports photographers and that these folks do not want or need high mp bodies. How many professional and enthusiast sports photographers are there? This versus how many professional and enthusiast wildlife photographers are in the wild, many of whom want higher mp bodies? I don't have the data, but I would be surprised if wildlife photographers do not outnumber sports photographers. I believe, if I am not mistaken, that Canon stated the R3 was being developed to be a pro-level sports and wildlife camera. At 24mp I believe many wildlife shooters will be left wanting. As always this is just one persons thinking on this subject.


I don’t think Sony, per se, pushed Canon into anything, the market responded to one line of cameras Sony made (FF MILC) so Canon, the 800 lb gorilla of the camera market, made a line of FF MILC cameras too.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 2, 2021)

Bob Howland said:


> As I recall, the Canon iDs3 was killed off by the 5D3. Nikon introduced a 24Mp D3X to compete with the 1Ds3 but never made a successor. I believe that there is a market for a very high resolution MILC but that market does not require and will not pay for the extreme ruggedness of the pro sports cameras. If you look at the Getty annual photo awards, most of those photos have been taken with 5D-series cameras. That is where the sweet spot is for professional cameras. That is where we'll see 100Mp cameras for the Keith Cooper's of the world.
> 
> Let Sony and Nikon do what they want!


No, Canon killed off the 1DS series, not the 5 series. Sony and Nikon have revisited the model space and I’m sure, given it is a high priced earner that can share much R&D with the R3, makes sense. Let’s face it, there is no way on earth the R3 and R1 are both going to have sub 30mp, Canon have already said there is an R1 coming, so...... Global shutter, quad pixel AF and high mp, even if that is just a ‘fake’ high given the quad pixel design.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Aug 2, 2021)

Great news! This will save $$$$$ in new hard drives! With advent of "AI" software, you can get really good results from upscaling, noise reduction and sharpening. 24mp will be better for sports anyway. I tried my 5DS at an airshow and switched back to the 5D mark IV after seeing the keeper rate go way down.


----------



## rbielefeld (Aug 2, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I don’t think Sony, per se, pushed Canon into anything, the market responded to one line of cameras Sony made (FF MILC) so Canon, the 800 lb gorilla of the camera market, made a line of FF MILC cameras too.


A person can play around with semantics; "pushed" or "responded," it really does not matter. Without Sony doing what it did with mirrorless and the resulting market response, I do not think Canon is all in with mirrorless so rapidly. Canon did not react by just developing a line of FF MILC cameras, it basically quit the DSLR business altogether. Canon saw the writing that Sony painted on the wall and... Well, I am just glad Canon did what they did to get in the game. As a bird and wildlife photographer, I do hope Canon brings forth a camera that is high mp and fast fps with all the great AF, built-in grip, etc. in the very near future. The R5 is great, but the BSI, stacked sensor promises things that the R5 can't produce for those of us who make a living shooting some of the fastest and most elusive subjects on the planet; doing so in the awesome low light of early mornings and late evenings. The R3 may be, in Canon's mind, for the sports shooters, so be it, next bring on the pro R body for us wildlife photographers.


----------



## mbike999 (Aug 2, 2021)

If one simply looks at winners of all of the recent major wildlife photography competitions, Canon 1D series is always well represented. I wonder what changed between then and now to make higher MP count a must have in 2021? Did all the wildlife photogs all the sudden start printing for billboards?

What other tele lenses Canon plans to bring, hopefully soon, is far more interesting than the MP count of this body.


----------



## Alan B (Aug 2, 2021)

*Photolari* did a live discussion back on the 4th of June and his predictions on the R3 being 24mp was spot on!.

Change the subs to English!


----------



## rbielefeld (Aug 2, 2021)

mbike999 said:


> If one simply looks at winners of all of the major wildlife photography competitions recently, Canon 1D series is always well represented. I wonder what changed between then and now to make higher MP count a must have in 2021? Did all the wildlife photogs all the sudden start printing for billboards?
> 
> What other tele lenses Canon plans to bring, hopefully soon, is far more interesting than the MP count IMO.


One thing that changed is the competitions' wanting higher resolution images for the winners. As the res of cameras has increased, so has their want for high res final compositions. Many of these competitions now hang the winners in major exhibitions and they want to print the images the size of walls. When you make the semi-finals or finals (depending on the comp.) they ask you to send in the RAWs and full-size JPGs. If the full-sized JPG is too low res. it may work against you. Make no mistake, a stellar image should and most likely will win even if the final composition is relative low resolution, but if there are two images battling it out for a win and one is low res and the other high, the high may get the nod. Moreover, competitions also are now putting wording in their rules that large crops are to be avoided, again, in part, to increase the probability of getting winning images that are high enough res to print big. Should it be this way, probably not, but these competitions want to be able to use the winning images in many different ways to promote many different things, and higher res images allow for flexibility in use.


----------



## fisherman (Aug 2, 2021)

It's the price that I'm more worried about.


----------



## Bob Howland (Aug 2, 2021)

rbielefeld said:


> One thing that changed is the competitions' wanting higher resolution images for the winners. As the res of cameras has increased, so has their want for high res final compositions. Many of these competitions now hang the winners in major exhibitions and they want to print the images the size of walls. When you make the semi-finals or finals (depending on the comp.) they ask you to send in the RAWs and full-size JPGs. If the full-sized JPG is too low res. it may work against you. Make no mistake, a stellar image should and most likely will win even if the final composition is relative low resolution, but if there are two images battling it out for a win and one is low res and the other high, the high may get the nod. Moreover, competitions also are now putting wording in their rules that large crops are to be avoided, again, in part, to increase the probability of getting winning images that are high enough res to print big. Should it be this way, probably not, but these competitions want to be able to use the winning images in many different ways to promote many different things, and higher res images allow for flexibility in use.


How big is big? I have several prints at 20"x30" Two were taken with a 5D (12MP) and one with a 40D (10MP). They look great but I'm not examining them with a 4X loupe. Viewing distance makes a big difference. Looking at an entire 20X30 seems to require about 30-36" viewing distance.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 2, 2021)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Great news! This will save $$$$$ in new hard drives! With advent of "AI" software, you can get really good results from upscaling, noise reduction and sharpening. 24mp will be better for sports anyway. I tried my 5DS at an airshow and switched back to the 5D mark IV after seeing the keeper rate go way down.


What you can do to enhance 24 Mpx you can also do to 45 Mpx so it remains ahead In resolution. I currently get very good results using AI software for upscaling etc images from the R5. My photography is generally limited by reach so resolution is my priority. If I was a sports photographer I would have different criteria.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Aug 2, 2021)

Bob Howland said:


> How big is big? I have several prints at 20"x30" Two were taken with a 5D (12MP) and one with a 40D (10MP). They look great but I'm not examining them with a 4X loupe. Viewing distance makes a big difference. Looking at an entire 20X30 seems to require about 30-36" viewing distance.


They literally said, "the size of walls". 20x30 is a dog house wall.


----------



## lethiferous (Aug 2, 2021)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Great news! This will save $$$$$ in new hard drives! With advent of "AI" software, you can get really good results from upscaling, noise reduction and sharpening. 24mp will be better for sports anyway. I tried my 5DS at an airshow and switched back to the 5D mark IV after seeing the keeper rate go way down.


This is sarcasm right? Never heard of H M L and CRAW? Storage is beyond cheap these days, specially for slower disks that you don't need to access often. 2 8TB hard drives can be had for mid 300s, even mirrored that's over 300K Craw files with the R5 45 mp


----------



## SteveC (Aug 2, 2021)

highdesertmesa said:


> They literally said, "the size of walls". 20x30 is a dog house wall.



That depends greatly on the dog, doesn't it? I know a lot of dogs that would need more than that.


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 2, 2021)

I come to CR solely for the joy of reading a discussion about a camera we don't even know the price or final specs of turn into a discussion about the size of a wall. Never change, CR


----------



## David_E (Aug 2, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Amazing how many people here are hung up on pixel count, as if that’s the most important camera spec. That’s just plain puerile. Such a camera needs ruggedness for the field and a resolution sufficient to export sharp jpegs for the web. Also excellent ergonomics to not miss the shot while fiddling with controls. The R3 has all of that.


----------



## Juangrande (Aug 2, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I think the only thing that’s been confirmed is that the jpg files they’ve received from photojournalists have been 24mp. That may be what they were told to use.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 2, 2021)

rbielefeld said:


> A person can play around with semantics; "pushed" or "responded," it really does not matter. Without Sony doing what it did with mirrorless and the resulting market response, I do not think Canon is all in with mirrorless so rapidly. Canon did not react by just developing a line of FF MILC cameras, it basically quit the DSLR business altogether. Canon saw the writing that Sony painted on the wall and... Well, I am just glad Canon did what they did to get in the game. As a bird and wildlife photographer, I do hope Canon brings forth a camera that is high mp and fast fps with all the great AF, built-in grip, etc. in the very near future. The R5 is great, but the BSI, stacked sensor promises things that the R5 can't produce for those of us who make a living shooting some of the fastest and most elusive subjects on the planet; doing so in the awesome low light of early mornings and late evenings. The R3 may be, in Canon's mind, for the sports shooters, so be it, next bring on the pro R body for us wildlife photographers.


See that is where what you think and the facts diversify. Canon still make and sell millions of dslr’s, they didn’t quit anything, they followed the market.

Anybody expecting some kind of game changing upgrade in IQ because of BSI/stacked sensors again, isn’t looking at facts. The Sony A7RII, the first FF BSI sensor, had lower DR than the A7R. And stacking really only seems to help ES readout times.




The R5 already bests the A7RIV, A9 and A1 for DR.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 2, 2021)

rbielefeld said:


> I am pretty sure Sony has had and continues to have Canon's attention. Sony pushed Canon into the mainstream mirrorless game in a big way.



I was actually being a bit sarcastic. However, I don't think we can say that Sony "pushed" Canon. I believe Canon makes decisions based on market research more so than what their competitors are doing. A fine line, and certainly watching their competitors is part of market research, but too many on this forum think that these companies sit around and say "X has this model, therefore to compete we have to have a similar model." More likely they research the market and then watch their competitors to see if the competition's market research (as evidenced by the competitors product line) reflects what they see in the market. If they see a surprise, they go back to their own research and analyze what the competition might be seeing that is prompting the competitors' decisions. 

I also suspect that Canon and Nikon were content to use Sony as a "beta tester," watching them develop their bodies while Nikon and Canon were perfecting their own technology. For both Nikon and Canon, with their well established reputations, the risks of releasing a product that fails to meet expectations is much greater than other manufacturers. And, frankly, both are conservative companies that are less likely to go all in on new technology until its proven. It's pretty clear to me that Canon knew that once they got into the market, they could dominate it. Which is what seems to be happening.




rbielefeld said:


> A question I have is in regards to all the talk of Canon making the R3 for professional sports photographers and that these folks do not want or need high mp bodies. How many professional and enthusiast sports photographers are there? This versus how many professional and enthusiast wildlife photographers are in the wild, many of whom want higher mp bodies? I don't have the data, but I would be surprised if wildlife photographers do not outnumber sports photographers. I believe, if I am not mistaken, that Canon stated the R3 was being developed to be a pro-level sports and wildlife camera. At 24mp I believe many wildlife shooters will be left wanting. As always this is just one persons thinking on this subject.



There are certainly more enthusiast wildlife photographers than professional sports photographers. I question whether or not there are more professional wildlife photographers though, as it seems to me to be pretty difficult to monetize wildlife photography. As someone who gets paid for sports photography but not wildlife photography, it looks to me that most of the professional wildlife and bird photographers are earning a living from running tours or producing videos, while quite a few sports photographers still earn their keep shooting pictures (although the market is shrinking and you would have to include people who shoot on contract or on staff for schools, as I do.) 

But, to your actual point, it seems to me that Canon really targeted the wildlife and bird photography market with the R5. Again, we don't have access to their market research or sales figures, but I think there is a good chance that they have scooped up the bulk of that market with the R5. Just a quick look at topics on You Tube you can see a lot of "R5 -- The best birding camera ever" type videos.


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 2, 2021)

I think that there will be a lot or people that get the R3 with 24MP at whatever price it is, and that they will absolutely love it! It will have better "shadow recovery" and less image noise than the R5 which is a major improvement, as well as all the other improvements it comes with.

If I had unlimited funds, I'd get one as well as one of all the future bodies. But since I don't, I will choose to see what the next body comes out with. I am indeed willing to get a body with as "low" as 24 MP and be quite happy with it, but I will wait for their next BSI sensor'd body with QP technology (what I REALLY want) or else R3-like features in a smaller & lighter R5-like form with whatever MP value it happens to be. By the time the next body comes out, it'll probably have an improved EVF with either better resolution, apparent image size, or accuracy of eye-pupil tracking or possibly a sharper/brighter or larger back LCD or maybe a global shutter with integrated ND filter option. I'm glad the R3 is coming out to keep Canon profitable, and look forward to their future bodies that might be exactly what I happen to be hoping to get.


----------



## Pixel (Aug 2, 2021)

A friend of mine is at the Olympics and has used an R3 says it’s absolutely a game changer and says transmitting photos wirelessly is a LOT easier so expect some major networking advancements.


----------



## Jethro (Aug 2, 2021)

Pixel said:


> A friend of mine is at the Olympics and has used an R3 says it’s absolutely a game changer and says transmitting photos wirelessly is a LOT easier so expect some major networking advancements.


I think these 'connection' features are likely to mean a lot more to the target market of the R3 than MP counts.


----------



## Bob Howland (Aug 2, 2021)

David_E said:


> Amazing how many people here are hung up on pixel count, as if that’s the most important camera spec. That’s just plain puerile. Such a camera needs ruggedness for the field and a resolution sufficient to export sharp jpegs for the web. Also excellent ergonomics to not miss the shot while fiddling with controls. The R3 has all of that.


But how is the image being displayed? "The web" might be displayed on an 80" 4k television mounted on the wall, about 8Mp. I'm not planning on using my 5Ds for everything from now on.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 3, 2021)

Pixel said:


> A friend of mine is at the Olympics and has used an R3 says it’s absolutely a game changer and says transmitting photos wirelessly is a LOT easier so expect some major networking advancements.


That would be very nice, along with enhanced remote control. Canon’s WFT’s are expensive jokes.


----------



## slclick (Aug 3, 2021)

sulla said:


> I was hoping for 30 MP, but I give in and accept it will be only 24...
> resolution-wise not a huge improvement over my 5D3.
> 
> Let's see what this novel sensor can do in terms of dynamic range and if this justifies an upgrade... (the R5 very nearly got me, but not quite yet...)


Please explain how you built your time travel machine since it's impossible to come to your conclusion without using the R3. I went from a 5D3 to an R6 and my resolution gains are HUGE. There is much more to a camera body than a single part. Stop being suckered by the mp numbers game.


----------



## canonmike (Aug 3, 2021)

unfocused said:


> I was actually being a bit sarcastic. However, I don't think we can say that Sony "pushed" Canon. I believe Canon makes decisions based on market research more so than what their competitors are doing. A fine line, and certainly watching their competitors is part of market research, but too many on this forum think that these companies sit around and say "X has this model, therefore to compete we have to have a similar model." More likely they research the market and then watch their competitors to see if the competition's market research (as evidenced by the competitors product line) reflects what they see in the market. If they see a surprise, they go back to their own research and analyze what the competition might be seeing that is prompting the competitors' decisions.
> 
> I also suspect that Canon and Nikon were content to use Sony as a "beta tester," watching them develop their bodies while Nikon and Canon were perfecting their own technology. For both Nikon and Canon, with their well established reputations, the risks of releasing a product that fails to meet expectations is much greater than other manufacturers. And, frankly, both are conservative companies that are less likely to go all in on new technology until its proven. It's pretty clear to me that Canon knew that once they got into the market, they could dominate it. Which is what seems to be happening.
> 
> ...


"as it seems to me to be pretty difficult to monetize wildlife photography"......" it looks to me that most of the professional wildlife and bird photographers are earning a living from running tours or producing videos,"

Concur, unfocused. Awhile back I found myself in a local bird feed and accessory store. Approaching the counter to pay for my purchase, I remarked to the owner what neat bird photos she had hung on the walls throughout the store and behind the register. Funny thing she said, responding to my comment. Everyone oooh's and aaahh's over them but not one customer buys any of them. This may very well validate your comments and your earning a living from running tours or making videos comment is probably spot on. I would like to see some meaningful numbers on just how many pro birders out there are actually making a living off the sale of their bird photos alone. Sadly, I doubt the number is very high. A few of my fellow wedding photographer friends love wildlife photography but do it for the personal pleasure of it, while shooting weddings is what pays the bills for them.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 3, 2021)

I love the 45 MP of my R5. And I love the 20 MP of my R6. There are times I know I'm going to want to crop a bit heavy, and times I know I won't need to at all.

And, as I'm loving everything atm, I love that Canon isn't, at this time, caught up in the megapixel wars that seemed inevitable. I believe they found a happy medium, a great balance of performance and resolution.

I do hope we get a body that offers some control over burst mode with electronic shutter. A firmware update for the R5/R6 would be a wish granted!


----------



## mbike999 (Aug 3, 2021)

rbielefeld said:


> One thing that changed is the competitions' wanting higher resolution images for the winners. As the res of cameras has increased, so has their want for high res final compositions. Many of these competitions now hang the winners in major exhibitions and they want to print the images the size of walls. When you make the semi-finals or finals (depending on the comp.) they ask you to send in the RAWs and full-size JPGs. If the full-sized JPG is too low res. it may work against you. Make no mistake, a stellar image should and most likely will win even if the final composition is relative low resolution, but if there are two images battling it out for a win and one is low res and the other high, the high may get the nod. Moreover, competitions also are now putting wording in their rules that large crops are to be avoided, again, in part, to increase the probability of getting winning images that are high enough res to print big. Should it be this way, probably not, but these competitions want to be able to use the winning images in many different ways to promote many different things, and higher res images allow for flexibility in use.


Large format printing guidelines dictate that 30x40"+ printed comfortably from a 24 MP image:









How Big Can I Print My Image?


Any image can be printed as large as you want. It just depends on your expectations. From the fact that you’re reading this article on this website, I’d have to guess that you’re a more discerning person than the average Joe. So, I’m going to assume that you want an excellent quality print...




fotoworkspro.com





While I agree and understand your point about cropping being a factor, I just looked at several of the most prestigious awards (POTY, NFWF, NatureTTL, NHS) and all of them have very modest requirements e.g. 72 PPI, 1920p longest dimension...nobody is asking for huge megapixel counts. Most are actually asking for smaller pixel counts or compressed files.

What I'm simply trying to say, is if someone has troubles getting award winning images with a 1DX-style camera that they can do almost anything they want with, the 10 inches behind the viewfinder is to blame, not the megapixel count.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 3, 2021)

There's still a room for doubt. Canon could make all R3 users set the camera to a smaller than native resolution.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 3, 2021)

unfocused said:


> When will people learn. Canon doesn't release cameras to compete with Sony. Sony releases cameras to compete with Canon and Nikon.


Hmm not anymore I think. Canon now competes with Sony, Nikon catches up. Canon and Sony are the two at the top of the mirrorless market, not Canon and Nikon.


----------



## BuffaloBird (Aug 3, 2021)

Ugh. This is far more depressing than it ought be. My hopes were so high that it'd be 45. Then I heard 30 and grew depressed, knowing I wouldn't buy such a low-res sensor after falling for the R5 sensor. But 24MP? Horrific...for my shooting needs. Zero interest.


----------



## PBguy (Aug 3, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> GREAT! An R6 with an inbuilt battery grip.
> 24mpix? WHYYY????


The R6 is 20mpix. I'm guessing you've never used a 1-Series Canon camera if you think it's the same as using a regular body with a grip.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 3, 2021)

BuffaloBird said:


> Ugh. This is far more depressing than it ought be. My hopes were so high that it'd be 45. Then I heard 30 and grew depressed, knowing I wouldn't buy such a low-res sensor after falling for the R5 sensor. But 24MP? Horrific...for my shooting needs. Zero interest.


That’s funny because for the market it is intended, current 1 series owners, it is looking to be an awesome body with an RF mount.


----------



## fred (Aug 3, 2021)

So… R1~Z9>R3?


----------



## Kiton (Aug 3, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Honestly with owning a R5, I realize the only thing I really need in a camera is an RF mount version of my 1dx2 so that I can go fully RF mount.
> 
> It honestly makes sense to view this as an upgrade for people still using the 1dx, 1dx2, and 1dx3 but wanting to move to RF mount.
> 
> ...



A lot of good points.
A good buddy who shoots for the wires was complaining about the file size with the A1 during the NHL finals.
I shot compressed RAW, which gave me a 25 meg file on the hard drive, I was fine with that and happy with the ability to crop severally on the far net.
But, I was really hoping for a little more meat in the files of the R3. If the company buys me an R3, I will take it!! But I bought my R5 and it will be me buying the next body too, so I will hold out and see how it plays out.
Like you, I have 2x Idx mk 2 and the R5, I am hardly suffering, all are great cameras.


----------



## shire_guy (Aug 3, 2021)

BuffaloBird said:


> Ugh. This is far more depressing than it ought be. My hopes were so high that it'd be 45. Then I heard 30 and grew depressed, knowing I wouldn't buy such a low-res sensor after falling for the R5 sensor. But 24MP? Horrific...for my shooting needs. Zero interest.


It works both ways. When I first heard about the R3 and the improved subject AF I also assumed it was going to be approx 45MP, which, given I had already sunk my money into an R5 was a bit depressing. Now it seems like the R3 will be 24MP I am more than happy I went for the R5, my credit card is happy too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Hmm not anymore I think. Canon now competes with Sony, Nikon catches up. Canon and Sony are the two at the top of the mirrorless market, not Canon and Nikon.


DSLRs comprise 45% of the ILC market. Sony doesn’t sell any, Canon and Nikon do.


----------



## highdesertmesa (Aug 3, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> That’s funny because for the market it is intended, current 1 series owners, it is looking to be an awesome body with an RF mount.


But this isn't the R1, so who _is_ the R3 targeting – 1 series owners who don't want to wait? The R3 gave us hope of a high MP A1-like specs and then the R1 was to be the low-mp flagship. No big deal that Canon is flipping the script, but it left some of us wanting a pro-level R5, and now we will have to wait for the R1.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 3, 2021)

highdesertmesa said:


> But this isn't the R1, so who _is_ the R3 targeting – 1 series owners who don't want to wait? The R3 gave us hope of a high MP A1-like specs and then the R1 was to be the low-mp flagship. No big deal that Canon is flipping the script, but it left some of us wanting a pro-level R5, and now we will have to wait for the R1.


I couldn’t tell you, I just apply common sense, but when did Canon say the R3 was going to be high mp and the R1 low mp? They never did! Current 1 series users have 20mp and shoot the Olympics, those photographers are using the 24mp R3 to shoot the Olympics. Ergo the R3 is the new ‘1‘ series for the 1 series stated primary user pro sports shooters.

I think there is little doubt the R1 will be a true technological flagship, quad pixel, global shutter, and if the Z9 and A1 are anything to go by higher mp. Or the spiritual successor to the 1DS line.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Aug 3, 2021)

Atlasman said:


> 24MP R3 will certainly become the target for next Sony A9.





kaihp said:


> For the record, the 1DX is 18Mpixels. At least mine is


1DX is 2012 tech, 18MP was fine back then. IMO it's not in any way desirable anymore andI say this as someone that loved my 1DX and had one for 5 years. As a birder, as soon as I saw the 5DIV was 30MP I eschewed 1DXII even though I knew I was giving up AF prowess and a lot of speed. R3 will no doubt be superb camera but as someone that owns the 24MP A9, I was looking forward to more res. 30MP would have been a nice little bump. So now it come down to how good the R3 performs in the wilds. 

There are some rumours about the A9III losing the mechanical shutter altogether but nothing about it being higher res. For me I will bide my time and jump to the A1. I still have a ton of Canon glass, and want back in. Go R3 ASAP or wait for R1.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Aug 3, 2021)

David_E said:


> Amazing how many people here are hung up on pixel count, as if that’s the most important camera spec. That’s just plain puerile. Such a camera needs ruggedness for the field and a resolution sufficient to export sharp jpegs for the web. Also excellent ergonomics to not miss the shot while fiddling with controls. The R3 has all of that.


 Taken way out of context. Most of those hung up on pixel count are birders, cropping is a fact of life even if you own 600 f/4. Already some of the best birders in the world are thrilled with the jump from 24MP to 50MP on their A1. Try and shoot small songbirds or shore waders where even with 600 + 1.4x they aren't that big in the frame and getting closer is not really an option. 

I also like to find someone that's shot a 5DsR say the 50MP were a waste of space. The IQ improvement from 5D3 to 5DsR is shocking. Having that extra res allow for so much more freedom when shooting. But fear not Canon has the R6 for those scared of pixels.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 3, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> DSLRs comprise 45% of the ILC market. Sony doesn’t sell any, Canon and Nikon do.


In terms of sales of DSLRs maybe, but in terms of catching up on technology - neither Canon nor Nikon has a DSLR in development at the moment, all R&D and all new releases are all mirrorless.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> In terms of sales of DSLRs maybe, but in terms of catching up on technology - neither Canon nor Nikon has a DSLR in development at the moment, all R&D and all new releases are all mirrorless.


I guess I missed the Canon and Nikon announcements that they’d ceased development of DSLRs. Can you provide a link to those? Or maybe you’re privy to both companies’ internal, confidential information? Or maybe, just possibly, could it be that you are assuming your opinion is fact?


----------



## Bahrd (Aug 3, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I think there is little doubt the R1 will be a true technological flagship, quad pixel, global shutter, and if the Z9 and A1 are anything to go by higher mp. Or the spiritual successor to the 1DS line.


No doubts it is going to be a tech-ladden flagship. However, I just wonder will the QP AF further improve the AF performance (provided that the DP based AF in R3 is already great).


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 3, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I guess I missed the Canon and Nikon announcements that they’d ceased development of DSLRs. Can you provide a link to those? Or maybe you’re privy to both companies’ internal, confidential information? Or maybe, just possibly, could it be that you are assuming your opinion is fact?


They haven't stopped manufacturing for sure.
But development?.. I must confess it'd be hard to prove an absence of development, but have you seen any announcements or even rumours on the new DSLRs? I think 1DXIII was the last one from Canon.

PS. no, probably 850D was the last released DSLR, still it's Feb 2020.


----------



## tarjei99 (Aug 3, 2021)

degos said:


> Same pixel density as the 1DX. The 1D3 just required less cropping...
> 
> Which raises the question as to why Canon now insists on full-frame for its top sports / wildlife bodies. Why not 24MP but APS-H? A compromise between absolute file size and pixel density.



They tried half heartedly. Once the 1DX arrived nobody was buying the 1D4 any more. So that was the end of APS-H.


----------



## David_D (Aug 3, 2021)

rbielefeld said:


> A question I have is in regards to all the talk of Canon making the R3 for professional sports photographers and that these folks do not want or need high mp bodies. How many professional and enthusiast sports photographers are there? This versus how many professional and enthusiast wildlife photographers are in the wild, many of whom want higher mp bodies? I don't have the data, but I would be surprised if wildlife photographers do not outnumber sports photographers. I believe, if I am not mistaken, that Canon stated the R3 was being developed to be a pro-level sports and wildlife camera. At 24mp I believe many wildlife shooters will be left wanting. As always this is just one persons thinking on this subject.


Hopefully Canon do have the data. Perhaps this is why the are releasing the lowly R3 for the sports crowd and are saving the mighty R1 flagship for us wildlife photographers  
I do wonder if when they say the R3 is also for pro wildlife photographers, they mean ones who shoot big game on safari that can get close in vehicles or have time to wait in a hide for days/weeks for the wildlife to approach them. For both the sport and wildlife enthusiast market, i.e. without the long lenses, field of play access access who need more reach/cropping ability, higher MP would be an advantage. For now there is still the R5.


----------



## Bahrd (Aug 3, 2021)

tarjei99 said:


> [...] Once the 1DX arrived nobody was buying the 1D4 any more. So that was the end of APS-H.


Did the community of birders have an alternative? If not, it somehow implies they are not so numerous, I guess (or they all used 7D's)?


----------



## Cyborx (Aug 3, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> That’s funny because for the market it is intended, current 1 series owners, it is looking to be an awesome body with an RF mount.


Canon’s marketing trolls are everywere... 
Time will tell peeps, I think this is a sports photographer camera, nobody else is willing to pay Canons astronomic prices for an R6 with an inbuilt battery grip. So a small market for this medium-res camera. 

It’s exacty like most people here say: once you’ve used the R5 you can never go back to a 24mpix camera, it’s not the 10 extra fps that makes the difference. So Canon: give us a mirrorless pro body like this R3, but with 45mpix. ASAP Please!


----------



## Joules (Aug 3, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> Canon’s marketing trolls are everywere...
> Time will tell peeps, I think this is a sports photographer camera, nobody else is willing to pay Canons astronomic prices for an R6 with an inbuilt battery grip.


Accusing people of trolling while also calling the R3 an R6 with built-in grip is quite bold  

I think you may want to brush up on the R6 specs. Among other things, it doesn't have a CF card slot at all, it doesn't have nearly the sealing of a 1-series, it does not have the fancy optical joystick, no eye-controlled AF, no vehicle AF, no BSI stacked sensor, and on and on...


----------



## mmeerdam (Aug 3, 2021)

To be honest, DPR found a source they can name to (re)confirm rumors. That's great for potential buyers to know what's coming. Makes it even more solid. I find the sarcasm of the post mocking DPR a bit sour and childish on CR's part. Just reporting DPR found another source that confirms CR knowledge would have accomplished the same 'we were first'. There is probably feelings and reasons why CR takes this jab a DPR which are maybe even right. But wording it like this is not the way imho.


----------



## Cyborx (Aug 3, 2021)

What an insane marketing trick it will be if Canon limited all the try-out camera’s to mRAW and the final R3 can shoot 24mpix in mRAW (to please sportsphotographers that need to transfer files fast) but ALSO 45mpix in RAW for those who need it.

I am getting exited now....


----------



## Cyborx (Aug 3, 2021)

Joules said:


> Accusing people of trolling while also calling the R3 an R6 with built-in grip is quite bold
> 
> I think you may want to brush up on the R6 specs. Among other things, it doesn't have a CF card slot at all, it doesn't have nearly the sealing of a 1-series, it does not have the fancy optical joystick, no eye-controlled AF, no vehicle AF, no BSI stacked sensor, and on and on...


Great work Canon employee! Sure this R3 has some advantages compared to the R6... but if it is only 24mpix most people will wait for the R1... but anyway.. we’ll see...


----------



## Cyborx (Aug 3, 2021)

Czardoom said:


> * Parts of this comment have been moderated* - CR
> 
> Because it is a camera targeted for sports shooters. Canon's research no doubt indicates that the majority of those shooters prefers a lower MP count. It is also probably easier to deleiver high FPS (considered more important) than high MPs.
> 
> ...


Canon employees ... they’re everywhere


----------



## Joules (Aug 3, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> What an insane marketing trick it will be if Canon limited all the try-out camera’s to mRAW and the final R3 can shoot 24mpix in mRAW (to please sportsphotographers that need to transfer files fast) but ALSO 45mpix in RAW for those who need it.
> 
> I am getting exited now....


Most likely, there is no mRAW in the R3, just as it is absent from all other cameras that use the new CR3 file format.


Cyborx said:


> Great work Canon employee! Sure this R3 has some advantages compared to the R6... but if it is only 24mpix most people will wait for the R1... but anyway.. we’ll see...


Obviously people who are not interested in a low resolution grip type body or are already satisfied with the current 1-series body won't upgrade to the R3. That not what I am critiquing about your post.

Though I don't know if 'most' people will wait. I think the guys wanting a high resolution monster are just as eager waiting for the elusive R5s (80 MP? 100+ MP?), or the even more vague 7 series R camera. How large the market for a do it all R1 is, we'll indeed only see once the time of its release comes.

You boiled down two cameras to nothing but their resolution and based on that suggested only the body shape was different. Which demonstrates a poor understanding or ignorance of how market segmentation works. Which is fine, but doesn't do much to elevate your criticism above trolling.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 3, 2021)

Mr Majestyk said:


> 1DX is 2012 tech, 18MP was fine back then. IMO it's not in any way desirable anymore andI say this as someone that loved my 1DX and had one for 5 years. As a birder, as soon as I saw the 5DIV was 30MP I eschewed 1DXII even though I knew I was giving up AF prowess and a lot of speed. R3 will no doubt be superb camera but as someone that owns the 24MP A9, I was looking forward to more res. 30MP would have been a nice little bump. So now it come down to how good the R3 performs in the wilds.
> 
> There are some rumours about the A9III losing the mechanical shutter altogether but nothing about it being higher res. For me I will bide my time and jump to the A1. I still have a ton of Canon glass, and want back in. Go R3 ASAP or wait for R1.


There is general agreement among the keen birders who shoot over different systems like @arbitrage that the two best bodies are the A1 and R5, and there is not much between them. If you have a ton of Canon glass, then you can use it now on a mirrorless that is up with the very best. If the 5DIV is already good enough for you as a body type in preference, why hold back?


----------



## jedy (Aug 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> There is general agreement among the keen birders who shoot over different systems like @arbitrage that the two best bodies are the A1 and R5, and there is not much between them. If you have a ton of Canon glass, then you can use it now on a mirrorless that is up with the very best. If the 5DIV is already good enough for you as a body type in preference, why hold back?


It does beg the question who are Canon targeting this camera at? Clearly the R1 is nowhere near ready for release yet so Canon have gone with the R3 rather than get left behind by the competition. I very much doubt it’s targeted at rich consumers because across social media and regardless of brand, the talk always seems to be about high megapixels and top level video specs like 8K. People always mention the potential for heavy cropping as their main reason (I never get this obsession with cropping). I see this as the 1DX replacement for working pro’s who need to shoot and send files with a fast turnaround. Also if this camera had a higher megapixel count, it might be enough to stop people buying into the R1 when it’s eventually released. Canon are clearly making sure both of these cameras will have very specific purposes that differentiate them from one another.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 3, 2021)

jedy said:


> It does beg the question who are Canon targeting this camera at? Clearly the R1 is nowhere near ready for release yet so Canon have gone with the R3 rather than get left behind by the competition. I very much doubt it’s targeted at rich consumers because across social media and regardless of brand, the talk always seems to be about high megapixels and top level video specs like 8K. People always mention the potential for heavy cropping as their main reason (I never get this obsession with cropping). I see this as the 1DX replacement for working pro’s who need to shoot and send files with a fast turnaround. Also if this camera had a higher megapixel count, it might be enough to stop people buying into the R1 when it’s eventually released. Canon are clearly making sure both of these cameras will have very specific purposes that differentiate them from one another.


I need to push cropping to the limits for what I do and so am happy to have 45 Mpx on the R5. The R3 is targeted at those who do not need to crop so much and have other priorities. So it's good that they have the right body for their needs, and it's not for the two different groups to complain about each other but instead to appreciate that others have different requirements and that they are being fulfilled. Importantly, my group has the 45 Mpx now and can use them.


----------



## sanj (Aug 3, 2021)

A sincere question please: How is this 'exclusive'?


----------



## reef58 (Aug 3, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> Canon’s marketing trolls are everywere...
> Time will tell peeps, I think this is a sports photographer camera, nobody else is willing to pay Canons astronomic prices for an R6 with an inbuilt battery grip. So a small market for this medium-res camera.
> 
> It’s exacty like most people here say: once you’ve used the R5 you can never go back to a 24mpix camera, it’s not the 10 extra fps that makes the difference. So Canon: give us a mirrorless pro body like this R3, but with 45mpix. ASAP Please!


If I didn't already have a 1dx3 I would buy one. The video will be great and thermal management will be awesome compared to the R5. I can use my 500mm lens with the drop in ef/rf adapter with neutral density. The autofocus will be even better than the 1dx3. For wildlife photography / documentary video there is not a better option out there. Knowing myself I will probably still buy one.


----------



## Niels_H (Aug 3, 2021)

_"DPReview can confirm the maximum resolution of files coming straight out of Canon EOS R3 cameras being used at the Olympics is 6000 x 4000 pixels"_

So maybe instead of you selecting: S, M, L, you can select your wanted final resolution XXXX x XXXX: 
- direct capture as a crop of the full sensor
- oversampled image from full sensor to final resolution (like 4k HQ is created) 

So media/sports photographers, can select the exact resolution, which they need to deliver in and upload without resizing in between capture and delivery. 

Maybe *this* is the resolution trick in action, which was somewhat rumoured early on.


----------



## Atlasman (Aug 3, 2021)

reef58 said:


> If I didn't already have a 1dx3 I would buy one. The video will be great and thermal management will be awesome compared to the R5. I can use my 500mm lens with the drop in ef/rf adapter with neutral density. The autofocus will be even better than the 1dx3. For wildlife photography / documentary video there is not a better option out there. Knowing myself I will probably still buy one.


Canon can definitely widen the market appeal with some great video specs!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> They haven't stopped manufacturing for sure.
> But development?.. I must confess it'd be hard to prove an absence of development, but have you seen any announcements or even rumours on the new DSLRs? I think 1DXIII was the last one from Canon.
> 
> PS. no, probably 850D was the last released DSLR, still it's Feb 2020.


If there is DSLR development ongoing, I suspect it would be for ‘consumer’ xxxD and/or xxxxD bodies. We don’t often see rumors about those bodies, because they are not of interest to the majority of members here (even those using them plan, or dream, of getting upmarket bodies).

The best-selling ILC in Japan for the months of May and June was the Kiss X10 / 250D – a DSLR. Honestly, do you believe Canon would just abandon nearly half of the ILC market? Abandon a product line that is their domestic best-seller? Canon is not stupid (despite what some here claim).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> Canon employees ... they’re everywhere


So are Sony employees. Conspiracy theorists outnumber them both. But trolls comprise an even larger group. I’m sure you fit in one or both of the second two categories.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 3, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> Canon’s marketing trolls are everywere...
> Time will tell peeps, I think this is a sports photographer camera, nobody else is willing to pay Canons astronomic prices for an R6 with an inbuilt battery grip. So a small market for this medium-res camera.
> 
> It’s exacty like most people here say: once you’ve used the R5 you can never go back to a 24mpix camera, it’s not the 10 extra fps that makes the difference. So Canon: give us a mirrorless pro body like this R3, but with 45mpix. ASAP Please!


Darn, you caught me, if anybody has a wheelbarrow I could borrow to take the cash Canon sent me to the bank I’d appreciate it...


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 3, 2021)

Seems likely to be 24MP . The information it’s based on might stillbe a limit Canon imposed to hide the real MP while testing at the Olympics. 
Would I have bought an R3 if it were 50MP? -Yes
Would I have bought an R3 if it were 30MP ? - Probably but not in a rush
Would I buy the R3 if it is 24MP? No
From my perspective it’s not worth it. It limits the cameras uses and 20FPS to 30FPS is a completely diminishing return. I’d prefer a buffer limit than 24MP. 
The R1 may also be modest in terms of MP and faraway. Sony would be delighted I’d say. The A1 won’t have a matching competitor for a while. It’s been a while since I’ve felt the best full frame camera on the market is not a Canon.


----------



## aceflibble (Aug 3, 2021)

jedy said:


> It does beg the question who are Canon targeting this camera at?


This is not a mystery; Canon told you right from the start. This is a sports camera for full-time professional sports shooters, which can also double as a news reportage camera for outlets who maybe have some worn-down 1D Xs that need replacing and they don't want to be left hanging until the R1.
That is what Canon said it would be when they first officially went public with the development of the camera, it's what they've continued to say it would be for in every update since, it's what _every_ 'rumour' site has told you with every update, and it's what you could simply identify for yourself just from looking at the spec sheets.

High speed, high durability, low resolution = sports camera. Exactly as Canon said it would be. Exactly as sports cameras always are. There is absolutely no mystery here at all. There's no question about who it's for. 

Are you a full-time professional sports shooter? If yes, this spec is exactly what you want; if anything, 24mp is overkill and brings up worries about buffer sizes and a potential increase to the medium jpg size, which is the most common file type used by sports pros.
If you're _not_ a full-time professional sports shooter then this camera simply is not designed for you. It's not meant to be for you and it should not change to be for you.

I went over this in the previous post, and I'll quote myself to wrap this up:



> Not every product is designed to meet every requirement or desire. Let the stills cameras be stills cameras, the video cameras be video cameras, the studio cameras be studio cameras, and the sports cameras be sports cameras. I am looking forward to the R3 more now that it seems they are indeed keeping it as optimised for sports as they first promised.


 

_edit: For the record, I do find the phrasing of CR's post here to be very petulant and petty. DPR certainly have their fair share of problems, but they_ did_ get a different, more significant source to confirm a rumoured spec, and a source which CR did not have, at that; that does indeed make DPR's information "exclusive". It's extremely childish to make back-handed comments at their writer just because CR happened to have a less reliable source for the same information previously. This kind of attitude is why so many people, especially within the industry, don't take '[brand]rumor' sites seriously. If you want recognition for your reporting and you don't want larger publications to overlook you, report like an adult._


----------



## Cyborx (Aug 3, 2021)

Hector1970 said:


> Seems likely to be 24MP . The information it’s based on might stillbe a limit Canon imposed to hide the real MP while testing at the Olympics.
> Would I have bought an R3 if it were 50MP? -Yes
> Would I have bought an R3 if it were 30MP ? - Probably but not in a rush
> Would I buy the R3 if it is 24MP? No
> ...


Well said. Good analysis. 24mpix is just not worth the money, so let's hope they somehow gave the testpilots half a sensor


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> Well said. Good analysis. 24mpix is just not worth the money, so let's hope they somehow gave the testpilots half a sensor


Like dandelions. You keep popping up in thread after thread. Except dandelions can entertain children, and be used in salads and to make a fermented beverage. Your comments are not useful.


----------



## ToonD (Aug 3, 2021)

For me the question is can a R3 replace my 1DX MK III. 99% of my work is sports photography or related to that. Currently I shoot with two 1DX MK III, a R5 and a 1DX mostly as a remote goalcam. Important for me is that a camera is reliable, predictable and can handle dust and moisture very well. Now at first I was a little hasitant for shooting sports with the R5 but it has a lot going for it. Especially the eye autofocus and the 20 fps with electronic shutter are great to have. But when using the electronic shutter I have problems with rolling shutter (oval balls etc.) and banding under stadium lights. So when the R3 does not have those problems or a lot less, I'm thinking of replacing my MK III's with the R3. Also not having to attach the WFT to the camera for wireless transmission is very welcome. After a short period I'm totally used to the EVF of the R5 and checking/tagging the pictures through the EVF in bright sunlight is very nice. I have a concern though how my eyes will react to a extensive periode looking through a EVF. Then a OVF would be better I guess. How many megapixels the R3 has is not very important from me personally. I can crop the he.. out of a jpg from a 1DX MK III and upload it to the my agency.


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 3, 2021)

Can anyone make anything out from the back screen? The camera is on, and some settings are displayed on the screen. 

I've tried to boost the shadows, and I've enlarged the image by 2x in Gigapixel. Still can't see much, though... 

Source: https://www.photolari.com/la-canon-eos-r3-se-deja-ver-y-mucho-en-los-juegos-olimpicos-de-tokio/


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 3, 2021)

Am I the only one that is seeing a bit of disconnect with what DPReview said _"...meaning the sensor inside is 24MP. File sizes come in between *14MB and 16MB*."_

14-16mb is too large for a 24mp large jpeg file and too small for a 24mp RAW file. Maybe it's just an iso thing...

Here are some example file sizes for current cameras.

100 iso



800 iso


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 3, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> If there is DSLR development ongoing, I suspect it would be for ‘consumer’ xxxD and/or xxxxD bodies. We don’t often see rumors about those bodies, because they are not of interest to the majority of members here (even those using them plan, or dream, of getting upmarket bodies).
> 
> The best-selling ILC in Japan for the months of May and June was the Kiss X10 / 250D – a DSLR. Honestly, do you believe Canon would just abandon nearly half of the ILC market? Abandon a product line that is their domestic best-seller? Canon is not stupid (despite what some here claim).


They didn't abandon the 250D and other crop DSLRs. They don't release the new ones either, although should have. There's no new EF-S lenses and several EF-S and EF lenses have been canceled already.
Full frame DSLR line looks even worse.
Ok, if they don't release any new crop DSLR this year, it'll be a very clear sign I'm right.
Canon is gradually moving to the RF mount, they may release a crop RF camera or a very cheap FF - those have been rumoured already. I think there was an interview with a Canon exec who said they were shifting the focus to the RF mount.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 3, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Am I the only one that is seeing a bit of disconnect with what DPReview said _"...meaning the sensor inside is 24MP. File sizes come in between *14MB and 16MB*."_
> 
> 14-16mb is too large for a 24mp large jpeg file and too small for a 24mp RAW file.
> 
> ...


14-16 Mb is just what you would expect for a CRAW file from a 24 Mb sensor judging by the size of my CRAW from the R5.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2021)

Quarkcharmed said:


> They didn't abandon the 250D and other crop DSLRs. They don't release the new ones either, although should have. There's no new EF-S lenses and several EF-S and EF lenses have been canceled already.
> Full frame DSLR line looks even worse.
> Ok, if they don't release any new crop DSLR this year, it'll be a very clear sign I'm right.
> Canon is gradually moving to the RF mount, they may release a crop RF camera or a very cheap FF - those have been rumoured already. I think there was an interview with a Canon exec who said they were shifting the focus to the RF mount.


R&D resources are limited in any company, and given that the MILC lines are newer and expanding, it's logical to focus those resources there for a period of time. That doesn't mean no new DSLRs will be developed and released this year or next year. If we don't see a new DSLR by the end of 2022, then I'd say that's a sign that you're correct.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> 14-16 Mb is just what you would expect for a CRAW file from a 24 Mb sensor judging by the size of my CRAW from the R5.


Agreed (CRAW from my 30 MP EOS R are a bit over 17 MB). But I'm not convinced that most shooters covering the Olympics would be shooting CRAW. I doubt RAW files would be routinely used at all, and even if RAW or CRAW is part of a workflow, for the R3 that would mean DPP would also likely need to be part of that workflow and I doubt that even more strongly.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 3, 2021)

R1-7D said:


> Can anyone make anything out from the back screen? The camera is on, and some settings are displayed on the screen.
> 
> I've tried to boost the shadows, and I've enlarged the image by 2x in Gigapixel. Still can't see much, though...
> 
> Source: https://www.photolari.com/la-canon-eos-r3-se-deja-ver-y-mucho-en-los-juegos-olimpicos-de-tokio/


Enlarging 2x will give a 96 Mpx sensor.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 3, 2021)

aceflibble said:


> High speed, high durability, low resolution = sports camera.


Since when has 24 mp or even 20mp FF been ‘low resolution’ ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> Since when has 24 mp or even 20mp FF been ‘low resolution’ ?


Since Sony, man. Where have you been? I mean sure, they don’t dominate every major world sporting event yet… But the day is coming. Coming I tell you. The end for Canon is nigh!


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 3, 2021)

R1-7D said:


> Can anyone make anything out from the back screen? The camera is on, and some settings are displayed on the screen.
> 
> I've tried to boost the shadows, and I've enlarged the image by 2x in Gigapixel. Still can't see much, though...
> 
> ...


Interesting to see a Peak Design clip on the lens. What do they attach to that? I hope not a camera strap


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 3, 2021)

Hector1970 said:


> Interesting to see a Peak Design clip on the lens. What do they attach to that? I hope not a camera strap



Probably a camera strap.


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 3, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> Since when has 24 mp or even 20mp FF been ‘low resolution’ ?


I guess we said the same thing in 2012 about 12 MP. Once you've hit 50MP, 20 MP feels relatively low resolution.
When 200mp is standard in 2030, 50MP will feel low resolution,
We are hard to please


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 3, 2021)

R1-7D said:


> Probably a camera strap.


I have a peak design strap I'm not sure I'd trust that weight on those strings (even though it may be rated for that weight).


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Aug 3, 2021)

R1-7D said:


> Can anyone make anything out from the back screen? The camera is on, and some settings are displayed on the screen.
> 
> I've tried to boost the shadows, and I've enlarged the image by 2x in Gigapixel. Still can't see much, though...
> 
> Source: https://www.photolari.com/la-canon-eos-r3-se-deja-ver-y-mucho-en-los-juegos-olimpicos-de-tokio/


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 3, 2021)

R1-7D said:


> Can anyone make anything out from the back screen? The camera is on, and some settings are displayed on the screen.
> 
> I've tried to boost the shadows, and I've enlarged the image by 2x in Gigapixel. Still can't see much, though...
> 
> ...


Must have been photographed with an R3. 24MP is not enough to be able to zoom in and read the screen. If it were 50MP it would have been no problem


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 3, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> Since when has 24 mp or even 20mp FF been ‘low resolution’ ?


Well truthfully amongst the range of ff cameras available isn't the Sony A7s III the only one with less than 20mp at a mere 12mp?

I do think it's important to differentiate between low, as in relation to others available, and low as in not enough. Truthfully 20-24mp does rank in the lower range of available sensor resolutions, but as you well know, for many 24mp is still more than enough in terms of actual numbers and detail etc and having more is not any benefit for many.

It seems a very happy bunch of camera owners are R6 owners, the Sony A7 has stuck at 24mp for three generations, the 1D has been between 16 and 20 for 12 years despite the availability of much higher mp sensors. Similar for Nikon who's best selling FF ILC at the moment is the 24mp Z6.

The two best selling FF ILC's on Amazon at the moment are the Canon RP at 26mp and the Sony A7C at 24mp. Clearly the market is fine with 20-30mp, just a vocal sector of the forum inhabitants are hyped up on this years metric. Almost wish we were back in the 'dark' days of the DR wars....


----------



## tarjei99 (Aug 3, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> Great work Canon employee! Sure this R3 has some advantages compared to the R6... but if it is only 24mpix most people will wait for the R1... but anyway.. we’ll see...



And everything is fine at Sony? Not the tiniest bit desperate?


----------



## Atlasman (Aug 3, 2021)

Hector1970 said:


> I guess we said the same thing in 2012 about 12 MP. Once you've hit 50MP, 20 MP feels relatively low resolution.
> When 200mp is standard in 2030, 50MP will feel low resolution,
> We are hard to please


I can still recall bringing home the 5D (12MP) and being concerned about storage—it's all in our mind!


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Aug 3, 2021)

I still remember when I had to pay 109 Euros for a 1 Gigabyte Compact Flash card. So even with my 8.2 megapixel camera I only shot JPEG, because RAW was too big.


----------



## tarjei99 (Aug 3, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Agreed (CRAW from my 30 MP EOS R are a bit over 17 MB). But I'm not convinced that most shooters covering the Olympics would be shooting CRAW. I doubt RAW files would be routinely used at all, and even if RAW or CRAW is part of a workflow, for the R3 that would mean DPP would also likely need to be part of that workflow and I doubt that even more strongly.



CRAW make the camera work fine with cheap(ish) memory cards. You get a pretty good boost in performance.


----------



## tarjei99 (Aug 3, 2021)

Bahrd said:


> Did the community of birders have an alternative? If not, it somehow implies they are not so numerous, I guess (or they all used 7D's)?



There are quite a lot of birders. In the UK there is more or less officially 10 million of them. Eventually, the 7D2 replaced the 1D4 for wildlife.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 3, 2021)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Great news! This will save $$$$$ in new hard drives! With advent of "AI" software, you can get really good results from upscaling, noise reduction and sharpening. 24mp will be better for sports anyway. I tried my 5DS at an airshow and switched back to the 5D mark IV after seeing the keeper rate go way down.


This is funny. You were somehow surprised that your keeper rate went down? Using a 5Ds to shoot action is--keeping in the spirit of the Olympics--like using a shot put ball to play baseball. You'll never consistently get it in the strike zone. 

The 5DS sucks big time as as action camera. What does it do, 4fps? Maybe 5fps if you hold your breath? And is focus is slow as molasses compared to the 5D IV much less current mirrorless offerings. It is truly a portrait/landscape-only camera. What we're talking about here is a Sony A1 range camera--the resolution of a 5DS, the AF speed and accuracy of a Sony A9 with an outrageously fast burst rates. And put all that into a rugged pro-level body.


rbielefeld said:


> ...
> 
> The R3 may be, in Canon's mind, for the sports shooters, so be it, next bring on the pro R body for us wildlife photographers.


Well stated. The photography world doesn't revolve around just sports shooters. If the R3 is targeted solely at sports shooters, then fine. It just makes sense that Canon needs to come out with a camera that addresses the needs of wildlife shooters or there will be an exodus to manufacturers who do. Maybe this is a good thing. Nikon was struggling big time. If Nikon hits a homerun with its Z9 (staying with the baseball analogies) that might be just what it needs to stay in the game, and I think that photography needs a third competitive player.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2021)

tarjei99 said:


> CRAW make the camera work fine with cheap(ish) memory cards. You get a pretty good boost in performance.


I doubt shooters at the Olympics working for news outlets are worried about storage space. They are worried about file size because of the time it takes to transmit the images and get them out. RAW conversion adds time, and time is the enemy.


----------



## tarjei99 (Aug 3, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> I doubt shooters at the Olympics working for news outlets are worried about storage space. They are worried about file size because of the time it takes to transmit the images and get them out. RAW conversion adds time, and time is the enemy.



When you have thousands of images for each session it adds up. And they might also do some video. They might be under contract to supply images within the hour after an event has finished.

Everything that will require processing will slow down the process. So even 24 Mpx might be a bit much for comfort.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2021)

tarjei99 said:


> When you have thousands of images for each session it adds up. And they might also do some video. They might be under contract to supply images within the hour after an event has finished.
> 
> Everything that will require processing will slow down the process. So even 24 Mpx might be a bit much for comfort.


The point is, they’re almost certainly shooting jpgs, so RAW vs. CRAW is irrelevant.


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 3, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I do think it's important to differentiate between low, as in relation to others available, and low as in not enough.


Those two cases are accurate but to call a modern 24mp sensor coupled with a good modern lens, 'low resolution', is just ridiculous when you consider what that combination is capable of resolving in relation to what we, as humans, can see. In fact as I have proved to myself, it's not really _resolving _much less than a 50mp camera of the same format, it's just a smaller native output.


----------



## Czardoom (Aug 3, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> Greetings poster from 2001. Some of us on the forum are actually writing from the year 2021. So much has changed in the last 20 years (except the MPs on Canon sports bodies).
> 
> There is nothing preventing speed-oriented shooters from using smaller JPEG outputs if they want smaller file sizes. It is not possible, however, to do the opposite. Consumers interested in a do-it-all body can be disappointed that Canon is not offering this yet when other manufacturers already offer it or will offer it this year. If you aren't interested in listening to "whining" about MPs, you might try reading threads that are not focused on MPs.
> 
> I agree that not every body will appeal to every shooter. I also think that people should be able to respectfully express their opinions on the thread topic without being criticized for doing so.


Yes, a typo put me back 20 years. Perhaps that was a bit confusing.

Just curious. You say Canon is not offering a do-it-all body when other are already doing so or will this year. Do you not consider the R5 a do-it-all body? What is Sony offering that is more do-it-all? Or Nikon? Does a do-it-all body need an integrated grip to be do-it-all, in which case Sony does not have one either.

I have no problem with people expressing their opinions. What I do respond to is when people ignore the facts and/or intentionally mislead or just plain lie in order to advance their argument. If someone says the R3 is nothing more than an R6 with a built-in grip, they are intentionally ignoring the facts. When someone says that Canon is way behind because no one else is putting our cameras with only 24 MP in 2021, they are intentionally ignoring the facts. As was pointed out in another response, many of the top selling ILCs in 2021 are indeed 24 MP cameras.

Express your opinion and I will definitely try to respect it. Ignore the facts and lie or mislead - that's not expressing an opinion - that's just being dishonest. Sorry if I don't respect that.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 3, 2021)

xps said:


> It is a pity.
> A R3 with around 45Mpixel would have been worth the 6000€.
> The coming R1 - an R version of my 1DX III - with 24 MPix would have been great. As some professionals mentioned, they mostly do not need more. So an R1 with high MP? I do not believe that. But who knows? M y A1 has 50 MP and an equal Eye-AF like my R5
> 
> ...



There is a lightweight Canon 600mm lens... the RF f/11.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 3, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> R&D resources are limited in any company, and given that the MILC lines are newer and expanding, it's logical to focus those resources there for a period of time. That doesn't mean no new DSLRs will be developed and released this year or next year. If we don't see a new DSLR by the end of 2022, then I'd say that's a sign that you're correct.


This is one thing I've thought about, especially as I approach moving over completely to mirrorless. I think it is possible, if unlikely, that sometime in 2022-2023 Canon looks at their mirrorless sales and says:

_"We successfully converted 70% of our enthusiast and professional base to mirrorless, but that remaining 30% is never going to budge. We have the resources to lock in that market. Let's take everything we've learned in developing the R series – new sensor tech, new autofocus tech, 1DX III touch button, etc. etc. – and pack as much as possible into a 5DV. We will launch a new marketing campaign, 'The Single Lens Reflex reborn for the 21st Century.' And, while we're at it, let's take the 90D and make a Mark II that has a 40mp APS-C sensor and all the 5DV bells and whistles. With the current state of technology, we can give both cameras a full set of f/11 focus points and unveil an EF 100-500 lens."_


----------



## AlanF (Aug 3, 2021)

Billybob said:


> This is funny. You were somehow surprised that your keeper rate went down? Using a 5Ds to shoot action is--keeping in the spirit of the Olympics--like using a shot put ball to play baseball. You'll never consistently get it in the strike zone.
> 
> The 5DS sucks big time as as action camera. What does it do, 4fps? Maybe 5fps if you hold your breath? And is focus is slow as molasses compared to the 5D IV much less current mirrorless offerings. It is truly a portrait/landscape-only camera. What we're talking about here is a Sony A1 range camera--the resolution of a 5DS, the AF speed and accuracy of a Sony A9 with an outrageously fast burst rates. And put all that into a rugged pro-level body.


The 5DSR is a competent camera for birds in flight and dragonflies in flight and the AF is as good as the the 5DIV in my hands. I've posted 100s of images from both here, and I prefer the 5DSR because of distinctly better detail. Here is a selection: some are easy like big birds in flight, but the Storm Petrel, kingfisher and the Pelican just about to hit the water show its capability.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 3, 2021)

I can do better for DIF with the R5, which is awesome, but the 5DSR and 100-400mm II or 400mmmDO II gave me lots of keepers, and these are not easy.


----------



## HenryL (Aug 3, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The 5DSR is a competent camera for birds in flight and dragonflies in flight and the AF is as good as the the 5DIV in my hands. I've posted 100s of images from both here, and I prefer the 5DSR because of distinctly better detail. Here is a selection: some are easy like big birds in flight, but the Storm Petrel, kingfisher and the Pelican just about to hit the water show its capability.
> 
> View attachment 199382
> View attachment 199383
> ...


All wonderful, Alan, but that shot of the pelican...WOW!


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 3, 2021)

aceflibble said:


> This is not a mystery; Canon told you right from the start. This is a sports camera for full-time professional sports shooters, which can also double as a news reportage camera for outlets who maybe have some worn-down 1D Xs that need replacing and they don't want to be left hanging until the R1.
> That is what Canon said it would be when they first officially went public with the development of the camera, it's what they've continued to say it would be for in every update since, it's what _every_ 'rumour' site has told you with every update, and it's what you could simply identify for yourself just from looking at the spec sheets.
> 
> High speed, high durability, low resolution = sports camera. Exactly as Canon said it would be. Exactly as sports cameras always are. There is absolutely no mystery here at all. There's no question about who it's for.
> ...


Have you read the Canon announcement? Have you read the R3 product page on the Canon USA site? They don't seem to say what you claim they say. 

Canon has not stated that this is a "sports camera for full-time professional sports shooters." Canon has also not made any comments regarding the R3's resolution, and Canon definitely has not said that this camera is "low resolution".

It might be, but Canon has not stated any of these things. 

The product announcement is available here:




__





Full-Frame EOS R3 Mirrorless Camera | Press Release | Canon U.S.A., Inc.


Press Release Details: Developing News: Canon Announces That The Powerful Professional Full-Frame EOS R3 Mirrorless Camera Is On Its Way. April 14, 2021.




www.usa.canon.com





It includes just one instance of the word "sports", yet even in this list the use is mentioned third, after nature and wildlife. 
*The camera body will be entirely new and accentuates the camera’s high-performance design. It’s a one-piece design, integrating the body with a vertical grip section. The weather and dust-resistance will be equivalent to that of EOS-1D class cameras — an essential consideration for nature, wildlife, sports and photojournalism content creators working in extreme conditions. In addition, news photojournalists will be excited to add the Mobile File Transmitter application for iOS and Android devices that will be available.*


----------



## djack41 (Aug 3, 2021)

Jstnelson said:


> Why's that? You don't think this competes with the A9 series?


You think Canon built this likely $6000 camera to compete with the A9 series? Hmmm How long has the A9 series been on the market? Cheers!


----------



## FrenchFry (Aug 3, 2021)

Czardoom said:


> Just curious. You say Canon is not offering a do-it-all body when other are already doing so or will this year. Do you not consider the R5 a do-it-all body? What is Sony offering that is more do-it-all? Or Nikon? Does a do-it-all body need an integrated grip to be do-it-all, in which case Sony does not have one either.


The R5 is great for many applications, but no, I don't consider it to be a do-it-all body yet (firmware updates for AF would be a welcomed step in the right direction). 

Don't take my word for it, just listen to Canon's own description of the R3 from the development announcement:
"This camera will usher in a new category to the EOS R system, positioned squarely between the EOS R5 and EOS-1D X Mark III cameras. The camera will put great emphasis on superb AF performance and speed, with fast-moving subjects. It is being designed to meet the reliability and durability demands of professionals, even when working in challenging conditions."

Canon seems to be aware that the R5's speed and AF performance could be improved on, and considers the R3 to be in a whole new category. Hopefully this translates to a substantial boosts in performance and addresses some of the R5's shortcomings in this regard. 

Sony has the A1 and Nikon will soon have the Z9. Both of these cameras offer/will offer high speed performance (30FPS) with 45+MP sensors. An integrated grip is likely helpful for speed due to the larger battery, but I wouldn't consider it a necessity for a do-it-all body. I like the flexibility of being able to remove the grip when using smaller lenses, personally.


----------



## djack41 (Aug 3, 2021)

HenryL said:


> All wonderful, Alan, but that shot of the pelican...WOW!


I too have a 5DSR but have to acknowledge its short comings. Slow FR, small buffer, only fair ISO performance, and the AF is just OK. Great for landscapes and portraits but not my choice for BIF.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 3, 2021)

HenryL said:


> All wonderful, Alan, but that shot of the pelican...WOW!


Don’t forget that specific shot is impossible with any Canon camera, let alone a 5DS, due to the useless AF (according to Arthur........)


----------



## Click (Aug 4, 2021)

AlanF said:


> View attachment 199382




WOW. Great shot!!! Very well done, Alan.


----------



## john1970 (Aug 4, 2021)

AlanF that is one amazing shot of a pelican!! Congratulations on that photo!


----------



## Onephotok (Aug 4, 2021)

Initially, the R3 canon was the R1 canon. But after Sony released the A1, Canon couldn't compete with it with this camera. And so it was renamed R3. Competition is always great, otherwise companies like Canon would still be making DSLR and weak flagships. Thanks Sony.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 4, 2021)

Onephotok said:


> Initially, the R3 canon was the R1 canon. But after Sony released the A1, Canon couldn't compete with it with this camera. And so it was renamed R3. Competition is always great, otherwise companies like Canon would still be making DSLR and weak flagships. Thanks Sony.


If it makes you happy to believe that, go right ahead.


----------



## AEWest (Aug 4, 2021)

djack41 said:


> You think Canon built this likely $6000 camera to compete with the A9 series? Hmmm How long has the A9 series been on the market? Cheers!


Canon has not announced the price, till then just wait.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 4, 2021)

unfocused said:


> This is one thing I've thought about, especially as I approach moving over completely to mirrorless. I think it is possible, if unlikely, that sometime in 2022-2023 Canon looks at their mirrorless sales and says:
> 
> _"We successfully converted 70% of our enthusiast and professional base to mirrorless, but that remaining 30% is never going to budge. We have the resources to lock in that market. Let's take everything we've learned in developing the R series – new sensor tech, new autofocus tech, 1DX III touch button, etc. etc. – and pack as much as possible into a 5DV. We will launch a new marketing campaign, 'The Single Lens Reflex reborn for the 21st Century.' And, while we're at it, let's take the 90D and make a Mark II that has a 40mp APS-C sensor and all the 5DV bells and whistles. With the current state of technology, we can give both cameras a full set of f/11 focus points and unveil an EF 100-500 lens."_


May the goddess Kwannon listen to your prayer...


----------



## aceflibble (Aug 4, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> Have you read the Canon announcement?


Yes, and apparently much closer than you did.

Some quotes from the _shortened _version of the US press release, which is what you quoted (bold emphasis mine):


> The camera will put *great emphasis on superb AF performance and speed, with fast-moving subjects*. It is being *designed to meet the reliability and durability demands of professionals*, even when working in challenging conditions.
> ...
> even better performance [for]* action-type shooting*.
> ...
> The weather and dust-resistance will be equivalent to that of EOS-1D class cameras — an essential consideration for nature, wildlife, sports and photojournalism



And now here are some from the UK press release about the AF system (again, bold emphasis mine):



> initial development announcement of the EOS R3 – its latest* high-performance, high-speed professional* mirrorless camera
> ...
> R3 takes object-tracking to another level – adding Auto Focus (AF) *tracking for motorsports* including racing cars and motorbikes
> ...
> ...


 

I'm going to quote that last one a second time because it really can not make it any clearer:


> *As a camera intended for leading sports and news shooters*


 

In total they use the word "professional" or "professionals" eleven times, while variations of 'sport' and 'racing' are used twelve times, all just within eight paragraphs of a single press release. 


There's also the simple issue of common sense. Anyone reading sites like this will, presumably, consider themselves to be 'in the know' about the photographic industry as a whole; doubly so if they're keeping an eye on cameras in the £4000+ range. It should not need to be pointed out, to anyone who follows these stories regularly, that a camera with a built-in single-mold vertical grip, the 1D's battery, 30fps and that was being test-run at the Olympics was, very obviously, going to be a sports camera, secondarily for general reporting. And such cameras are never given high-resolution sensors; there's just no point, it's overkill and publications don't like paying for features they won't actually get any use out of. You really only have to have the most surface level knowledge of the industry to spot that the R3 was never going to be anything other than a mirrorless 1D X.



> Canon definitely has not said that this camera is "low resolution".


_Obviously_ they did not_ literally_ say the phrase "low resolution"; that was, very clearly, my summation of what has been inferred. If your reading comprehension is this poor you shouldn't be trying to talk back to people. Basic reading comprehension should not be too much to ask for. If you don't understand what someone is saying then just say so, so it can be rephrased or otherwise explained to you in another fashion, rather than trying to argue. If you can't follow the comments you're reading then responding just wastes everyone's time.


----------



## aceflibble (Aug 4, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> Since when has 24 mp or even 20mp FF been ‘low resolution’ ?


Since every site, publisher and youtuber started reporting it as such. Don't look at me, I still use 20mp cameras and with my recent move to sports full-time I'm only shooting medium jpgs. I said in the other thread, 24mp is _more_ than I want and, if anything, a little inconvenient. But the fact of the matter is people are throwing hissy fits because this camera isn't a 50mp+ landscape camera, or even 'just' 30mp, which apparently is now the baseline standard many people are expecting no matter the intended purpose of the product. That's why these articles keep getting posted, that's why they keep getting clicks, so that's the scenario we have to address.


----------



## Czardoom (Aug 4, 2021)

djack41 said:


> You think Canon built this likely $6000 camera to compete with the A9 series? Hmmm How long has the A9 series been on the market? Cheers!


I think Canon releases cameras for a fairly specific market. I don't think they design cameras to compete with anything Sony specifically has or plans to release. This is a pro level body with integrated grip and designed for action. So it is not competing with anything Sony has that I know of. So the price of this camera compared to any Sony camera is somewhat irrelevant for the vast majority of photographers, in my opinion. If you are in the market for an action, pro level camera, you probably have $1,000's (if not more than $10,000) invested in lenses. So, switching to Sony would be most unlikely (and quite foolish).


----------



## djack41 (Aug 5, 2021)

Czardoom said:


> I think Canon releases cameras for a fairly specific market. I don't think they design cameras to compete with anything Sony specifically has or plans to release. This is a pro level body with integrated grip and designed for action. So it is not competing with anything Sony has that I know of. So the price of this camera compared to any Sony camera is somewhat irrelevant for the vast majority of photographers, in my opinion. If you are in the market for an action, pro level camera, you probably have $1,000's (if not more than $10,000) invested in lenses. So, switching to Sony would be most unlikely (and quite foolish).


Good points but Canon has to compete. I have friends who shoot mostly wildlife that have ditched their DSLRs and moved to Sony mirrorless. They sold their old lenses and re-invested in native mounts lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2021)

djack41 said:


> Good points but Canon has to compete. I have friends who shoot mostly wildlife that have ditched their DSLRs and moved to Sony mirrorless. They sold their old lenses and re-invested in native mounts lenses.


So that’s why Canon is losing market share.

Oh, wait…they’re not.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 5, 2021)

djack41 said:


> Good points but Canon has to compete. I have friends who shoot mostly wildlife that have ditched their DSLRs and moved to Sony mirrorless. They sold their old lenses and re-invested in native mounts lenses.


If I had a pound for every time someone had said this, I could afford an R5!


----------



## Jstnelson (Aug 5, 2021)

djack41 said:


> You think Canon built this likely $6000 camera to compete with the A9 series? Hmmm How long has the A9 series been on the market? Cheers!


No, I don't think Canon built it specifically to compete with the A9 series. But for those dying to compare it to Sony (which my comment was in response to), the A9 would appeal to the same demographic of photographer. If you want a great 24 MP sports camera, don't prefer canon, the larger body, better ergonomics, pro body, better LCD res and functionality, better animal eye AF, RF lenses, then save some money and buy an A9 series. Many photographers who want the best 24MP sports camera will prefer the R3 and justify the cost. Just because the R3 is more expensive and includes MANY benefits, doesn't mean it doesn't compete with cheaper similarly-capable cameras on the market.


----------



## Jaeger (Aug 5, 2021)

Looking forward to see whether the new AF system using your iris works well! other than that it's disappointing that canon will not have an answer to Sony's vaunted A1. I highly doubt Canon will be able to match the a1 until the end of 2022!


----------



## Hector1970 (Aug 5, 2021)

scyrene said:


> If I had a pound for every time someone had said this, I could afford an R5!


Sales figures are the sales figures and at least according to here (I've no idea what the sales figures are) Canon are not losing market share. If I went back 5 years I knew almost no one who shot with Sony. Now I know alot of photographers with Sony and they tend to be the more serious ones. They tend to be very happy with their choice too (mainly coming from Canon and Nikon). It will be interesting in the next number of years how good the R series will get and whether Canon maintain their market leadership and profit margin. Canon are no fools and are careful how they proceed.


----------



## TAF (Aug 5, 2021)

But does this truly mean the sensor is 24MP, or does all it confirm is that the cameras are SET to output 24MP files.

What if it has a larger sensor and the firmware of these *prototypes* is set to make it seem like the unit is 24MP.

Then when the production units come out...


----------



## WJF (Aug 5, 2021)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Great news! This will save $$$$$ in new hard drives! With advent of "AI" software, you can get really good results from upscaling, noise reduction and sharpening. 24mp will be better for sports anyway. I tried my 5DS at an airshow and switched back to the 5D mark IV after seeing the keeper rate go way down.


...and here I was thinking that I was the last remaining 5D Mark IV shooter left.


----------



## WJF (Aug 5, 2021)

David_E said:


> Amazing how many people here are hung up on pixel count, as if that’s the most important camera spec. That’s just plain puerile. Such a camera needs ruggedness for the field and a resolution sufficient to export sharp jpegs for the web. Also excellent ergonomics to not miss the shot while fiddling with controls. The R3 has all of that.


Awesome, then it sounds like the spec's for the R3 are going to be perfect for you. However, don't discredit needed spec's from other photographers. Everyone has the right to their needed requirements.


----------



## definedphotography (Aug 5, 2021)

TAF said:


> But does this truly mean the sensor is 24MP, or does all it confirm is that the cameras are SET to output 24MP files.
> 
> What if it has a larger sensor and the firmware of these *prototypes* is set to make it seem like the unit is 24MP.
> 
> Then when the production units come out...



If you're testing a product, why would you test with a different firmware to the one that would be released to the public? Surely you'd be wanting to test the product to its limits? The Olympics is perfect for this given the need to capture images at a high speed and also deliver them to various news agencies at high-speed.


----------



## Skux (Aug 5, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Personally I think there is a realignment of models going on. I don’t see the R3 as lacking much and there is obviously going to be an R1 that will have all the bells and whistles and resolution, quad pixel etc etc. Clearly the R3 is a good enough sports camera that it is being used extensively at the Olympics, hardly a place agencies like Getty or Alamy would be ‘testing’
> 
> I see the R3 as effectively being the old 1D series and the R1 being the 1DS series.



Yeah I've said before this is the R1 (aka the mirrorless 1D) in all but name.

As a sports/press camera it's a direct upgrade over the 1DX3 and has shown to be very capable in producing some of the images we've seen from the Olympics.

The only people who could feel left behind are birders, although I really can't see how when the R5 exists. Hell I'm shooting with the M6 Mark II and 70-300mm Nano USM and have been more than happy with the images.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 5, 2021)

Skux said:


> Yeah I've said before this is the R1 (aka the mirrorless 1D) in all but name.
> 
> As a sports/press camera it's a direct upgrade over the 1DX3 and has shown to be very capable in producing some of the images we've seen from the Olympics.
> 
> The only people who could feel left behind are birders, although I really can't see how when the R5 exists. Hell I'm shooting with the M6 Mark II and 70-300mm Nano USM and have been more than happy with the images.


The birders posting images on CR using the R5 aren’t complaining, quite the opposite.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 5, 2021)

AlanF said:


> The birders posting images on CR using the R5 aren’t complaining, quite the opposite.


I think the disconnect is the ‘birders’ who don’t see the R5 as a suitable option without even trying it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 5, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I think the disconnect is the ‘birders’ who don’t see the R5 as a suitable option without even trying it.


Possibly the fact that one can buy a pair of 7D II bodies for less than the R5 is a factor for many people.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 6, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Possibly the fact that one can buy a pair of 7D II bodies for less than the R5 is a factor for many people.


Rather than 3 or 4 7DIIs for the price of an R3?


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 6, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Possibly the fact that one can buy a pair of 7D II bodies for less than the R5 is a factor for many people.


But we went through the cost options for 'reach' a month or so ago and the RF600 and RF800 are a bit of a game changer for many on a budget with reach limitations.

An R6 and an RF 600 or RF 800 make compelling wildlife cameras for those currently shooting crop and shorter f5.6 lenses. The ff gives them better iso performance and that partially offsets the f11, the newer sensors also give a performance boost to practically level the noise performance field especially when you use some third party software for noise reduction. And the R6 at 20mp with an 800 gives more and higher quality 'pixels on duck' than a crop camera with a shorter lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 6, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> But we went through the cost options for 'reach' a month or so ago and the RF600 and RF800 are a bit of a game changer for many on a budget with reach limitations.
> 
> An R6 and an RF 600 or RF 800 make compelling wildlife cameras for those currently shooting crop and shorter f5.6 lenses. The ff gives them better iso performance and that partially offsets the f11, the newer sensors also give a performance boost to practically level the noise performance field especially when you use some third party software for noise reduction. And the R6 at 20mp with an 800 gives more and higher quality 'pixels on duck' than a crop camera with a shorter lens.


Yes, but the crop ‘R7’ camera would be cheaper. And wouldn’t require a longer lens.


----------



## David_D (Aug 6, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, but the crop ‘R7’ camera would be cheaper.


If the R7 was a baby R3 (as most people who want an R7 would appear to like - built in grip, ergonomics, rugged etc) how much cheaper would/could it be? Obviously the sensor & shutter would be smaller and hopefully cheaper, but all the rest would be the same. Maybe the processing would be less demanding (but if 30+ MP like the 90D and 30FPS like the R3 it would be more!) and it could be smaller, saving some materials. Could more than $1,000 be shaved off the cost of an R3 and would people pay that much when the 90D is only $1,200.

As a side note - did I miss something? The 7D Mark II is showing as discontinued in various places.


----------



## Cyborx (Aug 6, 2021)

Let’s hope Canon is able to produce the R1 asap. Because 24mpix is not really what you’d expect in 2021. Except for a few sportsphotographers 24mpix is not enough.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 6, 2021)

David_D said:


> If the R7 was a baby R3 (as most people who want an R7 would appear to like - built in grip, ergonomics, rugged etc) how much cheaper would/could it be? Obviously the sensor & shutter would be smaller and hopefully cheaper, but all the rest would be the same. Maybe the processing would be less demanding (but if 30+ MP like the 90D and 30FPS like the R3 it would be more!) and it could be smaller, saving some materials. Could more than $1,000 be shaved off the cost of an R3 and would people pay that much when the 90D is only $1,200.
> 
> As a side note - did I miss something? The 7D Mark II is showing as discontinued in various places.


I would prefer a 32 Mpx stacked sensor with whatever improvements in the R3's AF in an R7 with R5 form. I rarely use vertical as I crop most shots and most of my subjects are wider than they are tall. As you imply, the lack of the vertical grip will keep not just the price down but also the weight. I must admit, though, f/7.1 or f/11 with a 32 Mpx sensor with diffraction limited aperture of f/5.2 is losing out on resolution and wider lenses would be needed to take advantage of it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 6, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> Let’s hope Canon is able to produce the R1 asap. Because 24mpix is not really what you’d expect in 2021. Except for a few sportsphotographers 24mpix is not enough.


So you keep saying, on the other hand......

Canon R 30mp
Canon RP 26mp
Canon R6 20mp
Canon 1DX III 20mp
Canon 5D IV 30mp
Canon 6D II 26mp

Only the R5 is currently listed by Canon as a current model with appreciably higher mp count than 24. Which begs the question, do you know more about camera sales or does Canon?


----------



## maulanawale (Aug 6, 2021)

Love reading this site. But can’t help but notice the amount of people that speak for the whole photography community when they post. Can we not just speak for ourselves and accept these are all subjective and personal opinions? 
re the R3, I was hoping for 30, but happy with 24. I currently shoot wildlife with a lousy 20 m43 megapixels and still manage to get most of the shots I’m after and have even managed to get some decent features through the BBC and others (granted I’ve only done wildlife for a bit over a year now). If those 24 mp perform in low light and deliver the excellent IQ expected, count me in!! My current workflow includes “enhancing” the keeper shots to 4x the resolution (with PS)and have printed them up to A2 with very acceptable results (according to buyers at least). If the price is right, the R3 will make me a very happy camper.


----------



## entoman (Aug 7, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I can do better for DIF with the R5, which is awesome, but the 5DSR and 100-400mm II or 400mmmDO II gave me lots of keepers, and these are not easy.
> 
> View attachment 199390
> View attachment 199391
> ...


Great shots Alan. Just goes to prove what we all really know - great pictures can be achieved with "unsuitable" gear, in the hands of someone with enough skill and dedication. State-of-art gear is nice to own, and may marginally improve keeper rates, but often an older camera that is familiar to the user will be more intuitive to use, and produce better results.


----------



## tarjei99 (Aug 7, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> The point is, they’re almost certainly shooting jpgs, so RAW vs. CRAW is irrelevant.



They are still modifying images. So it may be that they are still using RAW and only transmit a couple of handfulls jpgs immediately.

See Jeff Cables blog when he talks about his process.


----------



## tarjei99 (Aug 7, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> Possibly the fact that one can buy a pair of 7D II bodies for less than the R5 is a factor for many people.



The 7D2 has been discontinued.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2021)

tarjei99 said:


> They are still modifying images. So it may be that they are still using RAW and only transmit a couple of handfulls jpgs immediately.
> 
> See Jeff Cables blog when he talks about his process.


He already said (via Twitter) that he has no way to convert R3 RAW files.


----------



## tarjei99 (Aug 7, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> He already said (via Twitter) that he has no way to convert R3 RAW files.



Perhaps he is a closet DPP user???


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2021)

tarjei99 said:


> The 7D2 has been discontinued.


Well it’s a good thing for me that I don’t want to buy one.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 7, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> Love reading this site. But can’t help but notice the amount of people that speak for the whole photography community when they post. Can we not just speak for ourselves and accept these are all subjective and personal opinions?
> re the R3, I was hoping for 30, but happy with 24. I currently shoot wildlife with a lousy 20 m43 megapixels and still manage to get most of the shots I’m after and have even managed to get some decent features through the BBC and others (granted I’ve only done wildlife for a bit over a year now). If those 24 mp perform in low light and deliver the excellent IQ expected, count me in!! My current workflow includes “enhancing” the keeper shots to 4x the resolution (with PS)and have printed them up to A2 with very acceptable results (according to buyers at least). If the price is right, the R3 will make me a very happy camper.


Your "lousy" 20 Mpx m43 has the resolution of a 80 Mpx FF sensor, which is important if you are having to severly crop your FF nature shots.


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 7, 2021)

Finally got a look at the new hotshoe thanks to Instagram! Looks like some sort of direct plug towards the front of the camera and a screw in area for something like a handle near that. I definitely think we're gonna get an XLR top handle for this camera.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Aug 8, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Finally got a look at the new hotshoe thanks to Instagram! Looks like some sort of direct plug towards the front of the camera and a screw in area for something like a handle near that. I definitely think we're gonna get an XLR top handle for this camera.


Thanks for sharing, awesome find... but that can't be a screw for an accessory if that's a plug at the front. You wouldn't have a screw go thru a connector. Also, it's way too small of a diameter for a screw go into it (way to easy for a user to strip the threads). Locking pin perhaps... but not an accessory screw. Unless, its a screw holding the mount itself to the camera.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Aug 8, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> Love reading this site. But can’t help but notice the amount of people that speak for the whole photography community when they post. Can we not just speak for ourselves and accept these are all subjective and personal opinions?
> re the R3, I was hoping for 30, but happy with 24. I currently shoot wildlife with a lousy 20 m43 megapixels and still manage to get most of the shots I’m after and have even managed to get some decent features through the BBC and others (granted I’ve only done wildlife for a bit over a year now). If those 24 mp perform in low light and deliver the excellent IQ expected, count me in!! My current workflow includes “enhancing” the keeper shots to 4x the resolution (with PS)and have printed them up to A2 with very acceptable results (according to buyers at least). If the price is right, the R3 will make me a very happy camper.


True. The new super resolution produces pretty good results(I am using through LR now that is has been added there as well). With my R6 it gives me the ability to crop all the way down to around 5mp and still produce a more than acceptable A3 sized print. I have only come across a small number of shots where the super resolution produces weird artifacts that I find unacceptable.


----------



## maulanawale (Aug 8, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Your "lousy" 20 Mpx m43 has the resolution of a 80 Mpx FF sensor, which is important if you are having to severly crop your FF nature shots.


That’s true, and it’s one of the reasons I’m happy with it. The extra reach/portability is very valuable to me. But if the R3 is a low light speed demon, will be the perfect sidekick for when things are bigger, closer, and lurking in the shadows. And it wouldn’t change how I do things in terms of post processing/storage because the file size would be pretty much the same. 
I had the Sony A7RIV for a while, and those files were a pain to work with and ate hdd space at a scary pace (for a mostly unpaid photographer that is)


----------



## maulanawale (Aug 8, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> True. The new super resolution produces pretty good results(I am using through LR now that is has been added there as well). With my R6 it gives me the ability to crop all the way down to around 5mp and still produce a more than acceptable A3 sized print. I have only come across a small number of shots where the super resolution produces weird artifacts that I find unacceptable.


I’m a sharpness/IQ nerd when it comes to my own shots I have to admit, though not so much with those of others funnily enough, so I was quite skeptical about it at first, but it works very good specially for shots where birds are well isolated..
Of course a professional might not even consider this option but on the other hand you’d think they’ll have the fieldcraft and expertise to not need it as often as I do.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 8, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> That’s true, and it’s one of the reasons I’m happy with it. The extra reach/portability is very valuable to me. But if the R3 is a low light speed demon, will be the perfect sidekick for when things are bigger, closer, and lurking in the shadows. And it wouldn’t change how I do things in terms of post processing/storage because the file size would be pretty much the same.
> I had the Sony A7RIV for a while, and those files were a pain to work with and ate hdd space at a scary pace (for a mostly unpaid photographer that is)



As is frequently pointed out here, the R3 will have better low light performance at a single pixel level than the R5 but very similar signal/noise when the image from both is viewed at the same size. The Canon CRAW files are only about 25Mb compared with 60 for Sony A7R IV. An R5 will give you better reach than the R3 and its FF advantages over m4/3 if it's reach you want.


----------



## maulanawale (Aug 8, 2021)

AlanF said:


> As is frequently pointed out here, the R3 will have better low light performance at a single pixel level than the R5 but very similar signal/noise when the image from both is viewed at the same size. The Canon CRAW files are only about 25Mb compared with 60 for Sony A7R IV. An R5 will give you better reach than the R3 and its FF advantages over m4/3 if it's reach you want.


Yes, that I know. But I’m comparing to m43 so the low light performance will be light years away. I’m partial to integrated grips too, and the R5 has a few details that have kept me from going for it. Wont be preordering anyway. No rush. I’m happy letting others be the early adopters.


----------



## entoman (Aug 8, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> Yes, that I know. But I’m comparing to m43 so the low light performance will be light years away. I’m partial to integrated grips too, and the R5 has a few details that have kept me from going for it. Wont be preordering anyway. No rush. I’m happy letting others be the early adopters.


Always wise to let others be the beta testers. Let the early adopters have their fun being first on the block, then sit back and wait while the bugs get fixed and the price drops to a more realistic level. 6 months after launch is usually about the best time to buy. But leave it longer than a year and you get tempted by the successor model.


----------



## maulanawale (Aug 8, 2021)

entoman said:


> Always wise to let others be the beta testers. Let the early adopters have their fun being first on the block, then sit back and wait while the bugs get fixed and the price drops to a more realistic level. 6 months after launch is usually about the best time to buy. But leave it longer than a year and you get tempted by the successor model.


Absolutely. My eyes twinkle when the latest and greatest is announced but have usually managed to keep a cool head and never bought a new camera sooner than a few months after launch (with the exception of a gopro back in 2017). If by the time the R3 is well reviewed and tested there’re rumours of the R1, I’d have no problem waiting that much longer if it’s worth it. The luxury of doing photography only as a hobby


----------



## AlanF (Aug 8, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> Absolutely. My eyes twinkle when the latest and greatest is announced but have usually managed to keep a cool head and never bought a new camera sooner than a few months after launch (with the exception of a gopro back in 2017). If by the time the R3 is well reviewed and tested there’re rumours of the R1, I’d have no problem waiting that much longer if it’s worth it. The luxury of doing photography only as a hobby


I bought the 7DII, 5DSR, 5DIV and R5 as soon as possible after they were released and have never regretted any for an instant as they all gave me great shots from day 1.


----------



## maulanawale (Aug 8, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I bought the 7DII, 5DSR, 5DIV and R5 as soon as possible after they were released and have never regretted any for an instant as they all gave me great shots from day 1.


Goes to show there’s as many approaches as individuals in this forum and not one way is better than the other. I have equally enjoyed every not so new camera I’ve owned, second hand, gifted… maybe the day will come when the specs sheet convinces me so much I'm the first in line to splash the cash.


----------



## Ryan Loco (Aug 8, 2021)

Excited to try it out, happy for 24mp. I've loved the R5 for everything except the sports I shoot, so I'm hoping this changes my mind.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 8, 2021)

maulanawale said:


> Of course a professional might not even consider this option but on the other hand you’d think they’ll have the fieldcraft and expertise to not need it as often as I do.


On the other hand, since most images these days end up living on the internet rather than in print, the need for high resolution is less important for some professionals.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 8, 2021)

H. Jones said:


> Finally got a look at the new hotshoe thanks to Instagram! Looks like some sort of direct plug towards the front of the camera and a screw in area for something like a handle near that. I definitely think we're gonna get an XLR top handle for this camera.
> View attachment 199446
> 
> 
> View attachment 199445


Looks like a connector of some sort. I don't think you would plug a cable into it though. Maybe an accessory of some sort will slide into the connection. One would think it is some type of flash connection or accessory, as I don't know why it would be on the flash shoe. A non-flash accessory would render the flash shoe useless for any sort of trigger or strobe. I certainly hope it's nothing that might interfere with third party triggers for studio strobes.


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 8, 2021)

unfocused said:


> Looks like a connector of some sort. I don't think you would plug a cable into it though. Maybe an accessory of some sort will slide into the connection. One would think it is some type of flash connection or accessory, as I don't know why it would be on the flash shoe. A non-flash accessory would render the flash shoe useless for any sort of trigger or strobe. I certainly hope it's nothing that might interfere with third party triggers for studio strobes.


I'd think it's most likely for video features like an XLR audio output, or perhaps an external recorder or display of some kind. Nothing that would interfere with using a strobe, since flashes wouldn't be useful for video. 

GPS is apparently (possibly? I forget if it was confirmed) in the camera, so I doubt that would be for this. Wi-fi they pretty much advertised as being full featured in-body, so I can't imagine they'll market a WFT for this. 

If there's a solid connector that clicks in, it can probably push some data out of that, so I do wonder what Canon has planned. I doubt Canon would get into making their own external recorders, but you never know. It doesn't seem like other XLR top handles need a solid plug like that for just pushing audio data. 

It reminds me of the small plugs that would be on the bottom of cameras for the battery grip attachment.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 15, 2021)

canonmike said:


> I will be somewhat discounting their take, knowing that Canon loaned(gave?) them an R3 to try out.


Canon seems to be the sole supplier of Team USA but those photographers can use any cameras they want outside of the Olympics.
It is not much different than the athletes who compete wearing different Olympic team gear than they do professionally.
Jeff Cable seems to be all Canon all of the time just like some athletes who are all Nike all of the time while Nike is also a Team USA sponsor.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 15, 2021)

Cyborx said:


> Canon will surely overprice the R3 as usual


If you believe that than 45 MP would be even more overpriced.


----------



## Pixel (Aug 16, 2021)

tarjei99 said:


> Perhaps he is a closet DPP user???


There IS NO RAW conversion available yet. It doesn't exist outside of Canon's labs.


----------



## csibra (Aug 17, 2021)

This is an original unmodified EXIF from my Canon 70D which is definietly not 5Mpx:


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 17, 2021)

csibra said:


> This is an original unmodified EXIF from my Canon 70D which is definietly not 5Mpx:
> View attachment 199632


Exactly! The most we can say from the EXIF "discovery" is that a 24MP JPEG from the R3 has 24.000.000 pixels. The assumptions are that Jeff Cable shot full resolution JPEGs and didn't scale them before uploading them.

What we want to see are the sensor size EXIF fields:



> rrMBPictures koen$ exiftool IMG_7452.JPG | grep -i sensor | tail -n6
> Sensor Width : 5360
> Sensor Height : 3516
> Sensor Left Border : 168
> ...


or the original image sizes:


> rrMBPictures koen$ exiftool IMG_7452.JPG | grep -i "original image"
> Original Image Width : 5184
> Original Image Height : 3456


The above fields are from a picture taken with my 7D, it's not one of the downloaded R3 JPEGs.


----------



## juiH (Aug 18, 2021)

Hector1970 said:


> Seems likely to be 24MP . The information it’s based on might stillbe a limit Canon imposed to hide the real MP while testing at the Olympics.
> Would I have bought an R3 if it were 50MP? -Yes
> Would I have bought an R3 if it were 30MP ? - Probably but not in a rush
> Would I buy the R3 if it is 24MP? No
> ...


i wonder whether the EOSHD rumor of Canon using a Sony 30 megapixel sensor was true, only to have Canon replace the Sony sensor with a 24 megapixel Canon sensor when the rumor was released to the public. i think that many people were delighted at the news of a 30 megapixel high frame rate camera to compete with the Sony A1 and Nikon Z9 although i do realise that there is the yet to be released EOS R1. i think that 24 megapixels is really a disappointment to many, myself included, who have grown accustomed to the 30 megapixel sweet spot with the 5D Mark iv and the EOS R, not to mention the tantalising offerings of 50 megapixels and 45 megapixels from its competitors and 45 megapixels from the EOS R5. 24 megapixels is what most have come to expect from APS-C sensors or from older DSLR's such as the Nikon D750 or the Canon 5D Mark iii.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 18, 2021)

juiH said:


> i wonder whether the EOSHD rumor of Canon using a Sony 30 megapixel sensor was true, only to have Canon replace the Sony sensor with a 24 megapixel Canon sensor when the rumor was released to the public. i think that many people were delighted at the news of a 30 megapixel high frame rate camera to compete with the Sony A1 and Nikon Z9 although i do realise that there is the yet to be released EOS R1. i think that 24 megapixels is really a disappointment to many, myself included, who have grown accustomed to the 30 megapixel sweet spot with the 5D Mark iv and the EOS R, not to mention the tantalising offerings of 50 megapixels and 45 megapixels from its competitors and 45 megapixels from the EOS R5. 24 megapixels is what most have come to expect from APS-C sensors or from older DSLR's such as the Nikon D750 or the Canon 5D Mark iii.


"i wonder whether the EOSHD rumor of Canon using a Sony 30 megapixel sensor was true" 

your F'n joking right? EOSHD as source is about as accurate as Sony Alpha Rumors... Canon stated from day 1 that the sensors are all theirs.


----------



## TAF (Aug 24, 2021)

definedphotography said:


> If you're testing a product, why would you test with a different firmware to the one that would be released to the public? Surely you'd be wanting to test the product to its limits? The Olympics is perfect for this given the need to capture images at a high speed and also deliver them to various news agencies at high-speed.


I was very unclear in what I wrote.

I was thinking that maybe they have this new feature where a higher resolution sensor can output full frame images at lower apparent resolution.


----------

